# Lettera da un blog ...



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ho letto questa lettera scritta da una donna tradita all'amante di suo marito...
Fermo restando che sia vera, voi lo avreste fatto? E parlando in questi termine del coniuge!? 

_Cara signora, le scrivo per chiederle  come le sia venuto in mente di indurre mio marito in tentazione. Lui,  un’anima così fragile, tanto da non aver saputo dirle di no. Lui, con un  cervello così mal funzionante, tanto da aver scelto come luogo del  tradimento il nostro letto.
_
_Lui, così frustrato dall’avanzare  dell’età, tanto da aver iniziato a vestirsi in modo giovanile da quando  conosce lei. Lui, così inconsapevole, perchè non si rendeva conto di  quanto sembrasse ridicolo vestito in quel modo anacronistico per la sua  età. Ma dopo queste riflessioni mi chiedo anche come sia riuscita ad  innamorarsi di un tipo simile!? Io me ne innamorai trent’anni fa, quando  eravamo entrambi giovani e privi di esperienze, quando il suo corpo era  aitante e vigoroso e la sua mente brillante e piena di iniziative.  Quando passavamo le notti a parlere e a far l’amore nonostante il giorno  dopo la sveglia tuonasse presto. Ora lei, gentile signora, si è  “innamorata”, se di amore vogliamo parlare, di un uomo sulla sessantina,  pieno di complessi e di acciacchi, perennemente stanco, con la voglia  solo di sentirsi più giovane e immortale, di un uomo con una calvizie  oramai in stato avanzato, col culo rinsecchito e le rughe sul viso e sul  collo, con la pancia prorompente di chi non sa rinunciare alle ottime  pietanze che la moglie, me medesima, gli ha sempre preparato per far  gioire la sua gola, unico senso rimastogli…e per cosa cara signorina  trentenne? Per sesso? Non credo proprio, visto che oramai il suo  standard si è abbassato di molto causa un affanno e una fisiologia che  solo gli uomini di una certa età conoscono. Forse per il fascino dei  suoi racconti? Non credo, cara signorina, ha passato la vita a lavorare  per poter pagare quel mutuo che insieme, tra mille sacrifici abbiamo  contratto per l’acquisto della nostra casa. Forse per sfizio, per fare  un’esperienza in più, una diversa. Ad ogni modo la ringrazio, perchè mi  ha aperto gli occhi, perchè ora vedo chiaramente “l’involuzione” di  quell’uomo a cui promisi amore eterno trent’anni fa, ma adesso capisco  che promettere amore eterno è una grande, grossa, immensa bugia, perchè  nel momento in cui ci si sposa si ignora che spesso possono capitare  degli incidenti di percorso, e lei per me rappresenta questo, per cui ci  si può ricredere. Questo è successo a me. Le scrivo appunto per  ringraziarla e per fare un atto di generosità, quindi si tenga pure mio  marito, se lei sa apprezzare più di me tutte le caratteristiche elencate  prima allora è giusto che lo tenga lei, ma si ricordi che ogni due  giorni ha bisogno che le mutande gli vengano lavate e le camicie  stirate, inoltre gli ricordi ogni giorno di prendere la pillola per la  pressione e quella contro l’acidità di stomaco. Ah, dimenticavo, a fine  mese ha l’appuntamento col dentista per fissare i denti provvisori che  ha ora nella sua esperta bocca. Ora smetto di scrivere questa missiva  perchè devo andare in palestra e poi a fare shopping con le mie amiche.  Con stima, da una moglie grata.
_


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho letto questa lettera scritta da una donna tradita all'amante di suo marito...
> Fermo restando che sia vera, voi lo avreste fatto? E parlando in questi termine del coniuge!?
> 
> _Cara signora, le scrivo per chiederle come le sia venuto in mente di indurre mio marito in tentazione. Lui, un’anima così fragile, tanto da non aver saputo dirle di no. Lui, con un cervello così mal funzionante, tanto da aver scelto come luogo del tradimento il nostro letto.
> ...


Non l'avrei scritta e se fosse vera si è ridicolizzata parecchio


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non l'avrei scritta e se fosse vera si è ridicolizzata parecchio


Mi pare che abbia invece ridicolizzato parecchio il marito, e lo ha fatto con grazia e grande senso del humour. Apprezzabile, per me.


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

Otto  cose su dieci le ho pensate pure io.  




Che ci fa una trentenne con uno così? ??????

Il problema e' che non se li prendono.   E che loro stessi manco ci tengono a vivere con le giovincelle. 

Perde tutto  il  fascino, la relazione extra, quando il gioco si scopre.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi pare che abbia invece ridicolizzato parecchio il marito, e lo ha fatto con grazia e grande senso del humour. Apprezzabile, per me.



Una donna incattivita che non ha dignità
Se quell'uomo non l'avesse tradito avrebbe continuato a pensare che fosse l'uomo ideale. Inutile ridicolizzarlo quando l'hai perso....


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

sicuramente vi è del sarcasmo ... 
Ma l'ho letta come H7 ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una donna incattivita che non ha dignità
> Se quell'uomo non l'avesse tradito avrebbe continuato a pensare che fosse l'uomo ideale. Inutile ridicolizzarlo quando l'hai perso....


Mi piace pensare che comunque reagire con sarcasmo anziché con rabbia furibonda sia una dote. E aggiungo che se aiuta a star meglio: perché no?


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Anche un uomo può essere dolcissimo 
specialmente se al mondo ormai gli resti solo tu.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi piace pensare che reagire con sarcasmo anzoché con rabbia furibonda sia una dote.



Ciao

ti quoto. 

Perché quel sarcasmo racchiude tante piccole verità, anche per lei stessa ... 
Non si è esclusa nell'insieme ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Io non mi sarei mai abbassata. 
E se fossi stata l'amante avrei riso parecchio nel ricevere una lettera del genere. E' l'ammissione di quanto gli rode


----------



## free (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho letto questa lettera scritta da una donna tradita all'amante di suo marito...
> Fermo restando che sia vera, voi lo avreste fatto? E parlando in questi termine del coniuge!?
> 
> _Cara signora, le scrivo per chiederle  come le sia venuto in mente di indurre mio marito in tentazione. Lui,  un’anima così fragile, tanto da non aver saputo dirle di no. Lui, con un  cervello così mal funzionante, tanto da aver scelto come luogo del  tradimento il nostro letto.
> ...


complimentoni, che ideona:unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non mi sarei mai abbassata.
> E se fossi stata l'amante avrei riso parecchio nel ricevere una lettera del genere. E' l'ammissione di quanto gli rode



Io la lettera non l'avrei mai scritta ma non mi sembra la lettera di una che rosica, anzi,  di una che, aperti gli occhi, se ne infischia.

Guarda che davvero difetti o vizi che prima non vedevi poi li noti. 

La moglie, scoperto il tradimento, guarda il marito con occhi diversi da prima.

DAVVERO si chiede incredula cosa puo' averci visto, una con 30 anni meno, in un uomo in andropausa. 

L'unica cosa che questa donna ha omesso, o non ha pensato,  e' l'uso del viagra per farcela. 


Questo sicuramente li aiuta ad illudere  le piccoline.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ragazza mia.
Ti spiego gli uomini 
Ti servirà quando li adopererai.


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una donna incattivita che non ha dignità
> Se quell'uomo non l'avesse tradito avrebbe continuato a pensare che fosse l'uomo ideale. Inutile ridicolizzarlo quando l'hai perso....



Magari manco lo ha perso.  Anzi, quasi sicuramente e' ancora in casa.  Non leggo davvero cattiveria. ANZI.

Certo che prima accetti pregi e difetti, RECIPROCAMENTE, ci hai passato la vita insieme, sei invecchiata insieme.


Il tradimento ti fa aprire gli occhi.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io la lettera non l'avrei mai scritta ma non mi sembra la lettera di una che rosica, anzi, di una che, aperti gli occhi, se ne infischia.
> 
> Guarda che davvero difetti o vizi che prima non vedevi poi li noti.
> 
> ...



Il mio amante ne avevo 56 e non usava viagra te lo assicuro
comuqnue sia ti ridicolizzi perchè io avrei pensato "Se fa così schifo perchè te lo sei tenuto fino ad ora? Che donna è una che si tiene un uomo del quale pensa tutte queste cose negative? Comuqnue tranquilla ci ho scopato fino ad ora e se gli va bene continuo ma di certo non sono così scema da sposarmelo"


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Otto  cose su dieci le ho pensate pure io.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao

quoto!

Il giorno dopo la scoperta, non lo volevo in casa ... 
l'ho mandato da lei, che se lo tenesse. 
Ma è come dici tu. Altro che andarsene. Altro che ... 
Lui ha perso fascino nei miei occhi ... e lei nei suoi ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti quoto.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Io sta cosa del Viagra continuo a non capirla però.

Ma voi quando avete mal di testa la prendete o no un'aspirina ?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io sta cosa del Viagra continuo a non capirla però.
> 
> Ma voi quando avete mal di testa la prendete o no un'aspirina ?


E' un modo come un altro per sottolineare che non ce la fa
Uno screditare...
Anche a me non piace questa sottolineazione


----------



## Eratò (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche un uomo può essere dolcissimo
> specialmente se al mondo ormai gli resti solo tu.


Verissimissimo!


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io sta cosa del Viagra continuo a non capirla però.
> 
> Ma voi quando avete mal di testa la prendete o no un'aspirina ?



Ciao

ma cosa c'entra? ... 
Il cazzo non ti fa male. Sta solo moscio per i fatti suoi ... 
Se mai ... la comparazione la puoi fare con degli stimolanti ... 

sorry ... il paragone non ci sta ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio amante ne avevo 56 e non usava viagra te lo assicuro
> comuqnue sia ti ridicolizzi perchè io avrei pensato "Se fa così schifo perchè te lo sei tenuto fino ad ora? Che donna è una che si tiene un uomo del quale pensa tutte queste cose negative? Comuqnue tranquilla ci ho scopato fino ad ora e se gli va bene continuo ma di certo non sono così scema da sposarmelo"


Anche la piccolna ci e' rimasta di merda quando le ho detto del viagra. Pensava di essere lei tanto brava da avergli fatto ritrovare i ritmi  dei trent'anni.

Me lo ha chiesto due volte.   Ho ancora la confezione con le ultimi pillole blu rimaste. Gliele avevo prese mesi prima e lui naturalmente si era ben guardato dal dirmi qualcosa. 

Ma i segni dell'eta' certo che li vedi prima,  come lui li vede in te. Solo che fino a quando si sta insieme e si crede di essere amate non li vedi come un difetto,  ci scherzi pure su, sai quante volte ridevo quando mio marito rientrava il venerdì ed entrava prima la pancia di lui in casa?  Mangiava al ristorante pranzo e cena.  


Quando invece ho saputo la storia mi sono chiesta davvero come una ragazzina di 24 anni potesse innamorarsi di uno di 54 e con la pancia, le rughe, ecc.  

Pero' sapevo anche come,  visto che lui si trasforma sul palco ed in compagnia  lo avesse visto sotto una luce diversa da come e' a casa.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *E' un modo come un altro per sottolineare che non ce la fa*
> Uno screditare...
> Anche a me non piace questa sottolineazione


Quindi, così tanto per amore di discussione.

Con lo stesso metro di paragone, sarebbe da screditare anche chi assume farmaci per favorire la digestione. 

Se non ce la fai a digerire per conto tuo e hai bisogno dell'aiuto del farmaco sei un poveraccio.
Se non ce la fai a farlo alzare per conto tuo e hai bisogno dell'aiuto del farmaco sei un poveraccio.


Signore, vista la grande diffusione di Viagra e farmaci simili, è molto probabile che alcune delle più belle scopate che avete fatto negli ultimi anni, le avete fatte con uomini che avevano assunto Viagra.

Sono con voi nel vostro dolore.
Ma non potevo continuare a lasciarvi nell'ignoranza e all'oscuro di questa triste verità.
Vi voglio bene e vi abbraccio.
Tutte.
Dai che passerà.


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' un modo come un altro per sottolineare che non ce la fa
> Uno screditare...
> Anche a me non piace questa sottolineazione



Madonna santa, non e' che non ce la fa, ma ce la fa una volta. Da giovane poteva farlo tre o quattro volte li seguito, anche per ore.

Con la moglie una va benissimo.

Con una di 24 o 30 anni, vai in motel e dopo la prima che fai?


NON E' SMINUIRE MA IL BIS SENZA AIUTO DOPO I  50  NON LO FAI. 

Nessun uomo dice all'amica  che prende il viagra.


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi, così tanto per amore di discussione.
> 
> Con lo stesso metro di paragone, sarebbe da screditare anche chi assume farmaci per favorire la digestione.
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

non è la stessa cosa. 

A parte che te lo dovrebbe prescrivere un medico ... e solo, per questioni di disturbo,
non per aumentare il funzionamento di un aggeggio che funziona, ma più discretamente che a 30 anni. 

Accettarsi, è il primo passo nell'essere belli ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche la piccolna ci e' rimasta di merda quando le ho detto del viagra. Pensava di essere lei tanto brava da avergli fatto ritrovare i ritmi dei trent'anni.
> 
> Me lo ha chiesto due volte. Ho ancora la confezione con le ultimi pillole blu rimaste. Gliele avevo prese mesi prima e lui naturalmente si era ben guardato dal dirmi qualcosa.
> 
> ...


A me di essere brava o meno non me ne frega molto. Lo soddisfacevo e lui soddisfaceva me esattamente come soddisfaceva la moglie.
E se avesse preso il viagra non me ne sarebbe fregato molto se non per dispiacermi del fatto che avesse quel tipo di problema. Per lui come persona se avessi percepito che per lui fosse un problema
Se i difetti non sono difetti quando va tutto bene secondo me non lo dovrebbero diventare neanche dopo.
Sull'aspetto fisico non ti seguo ma questo ormai è risaputo sia una mia caratteristica.


----------



## Eratò (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi, così tanto per amore di discussione.
> 
> Con lo stesso metro di paragone, sarebbe da screditare anche chi assume farmaci per favorire la digestione.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube_share;mrDOc7DaBJk]http://youtu.be/mrDOc7DaBJk[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Madonna santa, non e' che non ce la fa, ma ce la fa una volta. Da giovane poteva farlo tre o quattro volte li seguito, anche per ore.
> 
> Con la moglie una va benissimo.
> 
> ...


il mio lo faceva il bis senza viagra.
Scusa Disi questa cosa mi fa sorridere da sola come una scema in ufficio...

Il grassetto non ne capisco il motivo. Io so che non lo prendeva per via traverse.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è la stessa cosa.
> 
> ...


Allora il paragone lo faccio con gli occhiali.

Il Viagra e gli occhiali aiutano un parte del corpo umano che non funziona bene. Perché gli occhiali non sono da sfigati mentre il Viagra si.

Eppure, tutti e due migliorano la qualità della vita di chi li assume.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi, così tanto per amore di discussione.
> 
> Con lo stesso metro di paragone, sarebbe da screditare anche chi assume farmaci per favorire la digestione.
> 
> ...


Ma nella lettera del blog comunque non si è citato il viagra !!! o mi è sfuggito ?!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è la stessa cosa.
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me di essere brava o meno non me ne frega molto. Lo soddisfacevo e lui soddisfaceva me esattamente come soddisfaceva la moglie.
> E se avesse preso il viagra non me ne sarebbe fregato molto se non per dispiacermi del fatto che avesse quel tipo di problema. Per lui come persona se avessi percepito che per lui fosse un problema
> Se i difetti non sono difetti quando va tutto bene secondo me non lo dovrebbero diventare neanche dopo.
> Sull'aspetto fisico non ti seguo ma questo ormai è risaputo sia una mia caratteristica.



Tu trovi logico che una si invaghisca di uno  sposato, padre, con 30 anni in piu' e pure la pancia da commendatore?

per me no. 

Io  ancora oggi mi chiedo cosa ha visto lei, cacchio   24  anni!!!!


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora il paragone lo faccio con gli occhiali.
> 
> Il Viagra e gli occhiali aiutano un parte del corpo umano che non funziona bene. Perché gli occhiali non sono da sfigati mentre il Viagra si.
> 
> Eppure, tutti e due migliorano la qualità della vita di chi li assume.



Ciao Tuba,

aspetta, dipende dal perché assumi un medicinale. 

Se il perché è, che con 60 anni vuoi fare il "toro" con una trent'enne ... dimmi tu. 
Cosa migliora esattamente? ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto


Quindi se con l'età vi si abbassa la vista, siete delle sfigate se usate gli occhali.
idem per l'udito.

Bho. Hanno trovato una cosa me migliora la vita dell'essere umano e riusciamo a darci degli sfigati perché la usiamo.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tuba,
> 
> aspetta, dipende dal perché assumi un medicinale.
> 
> ...


E perché a 60 anni ti metti gli occhiali per leggere il giornale scritto piccolo piccolo, che vuoi giocare a fare lo sniper ?


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi se con l'età vi si abbassa la vista, siete delle sfigate se usate gli occhali.
> idem per l'udito.
> 
> Bho. Hanno trovato una cosa me migliora la vita dell'essere umano e riusciamo a darci degli sfigati perché la usiamo.



Ciao

sfigati, se la usi per dei motivi sbagliati. Infatti, non tutti i medici lo prescrivono,
mentre il mercato nero va alla grande ... perché? ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu trovi logico che una si invaghisca di uno sposato, padre, con 30 anni in piu' e pure la pancia da commendatore?
> 
> per me no.
> 
> Io ancora oggi mi chiedo cosa ha visto lei, cacchio 24 anni!!!!



Parli con quella sbagliata. E' risaputo che mi piacciono gli uomini maturi da sempre
A 20 anni, tralasciando mio marito, ero attratta solo dagli over 40
E come sai a 38 con un marito di 39 sono stata con uno di 54.
Sposato padre è un altro discorso. Sperare in un futuro con lui anche peggio.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora il paragone lo faccio con gli occhiali.
> 
> Il Viagra e gli occhiali aiutano un parte del corpo umano che non funziona bene. Perché gli occhiali non sono da sfigati mentre il Viagra si.
> 
> Eppure, tutti e due migliorano la qualità della vita di chi li assume.


Oddio se abusi dell'uso del viagra puoi avere  dei problemi e non tutti possono assumerlo perché il rischio di infarto, trombosi, ictus è reale ed è determinato dal principio attivo del viagra medesimo.


----------



## Eratò (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi se con l'età vi si abbassa la vista, siete delle sfigate se usate gli occhali.
> idem per l'udito.
> 
> Bho. Hanno trovato una cosa me migliora la vita dell'essere umano e riusciamo a darci degli sfigati perché la usiamo.


Quoto.Attenzione ai dosaggi solamente e andate dai medici che sono i primi che le usano quindi oltre ad esperienza professionale c'e tantissima anche di personale


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sfigati, se la usi per dei motivi sbagliati. Infatti, non tutti i medici lo prescrivono,
> mentre il mercato nero va alla grande ... perché? ...
> ...


Ma fare sesso da quando è un motivo sbagliato ?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi se con l'età vi si abbassa la vista, siete delle sfigate se usate gli occhali.
> idem per l'udito.
> 
> Bho. Hanno trovato una cosa me migliora la vita dell'essere umano e riusciamo a darci degli sfigati perché la usiamo.



tuba non ci siamo capiti. Se ti aiuta a farlo perchè non riesci più lo capisco benissimo e non ci trovo nulla di sbagliato. ma se, visto che questi farmaci qualche controindicazione importante ce l'hanno, li usi per fare il Rocco sifredi dei poveri sono contraria
Esattamente come non prendo antibiotici per un raffredore o andidolorifici per un leggero fasridio alla testa



OT comunque mi quoti solo quando devi darmi contro. quando ti difendo e ti coccolo non mi caghi di striscio


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

Farfalla, tu sei convinta e va bene così. 

Io ho molti dubbi su uno di 56 che fa i bis naturalmente  e scopa pure la moglie.

Come puoi avete una certezza per vie traverse?  se lo vuoi nascondere lo tieni per te. 

Mio marito non lo diceva a lei, non lo diceva a me. Era solo sicuro che io non glielo trovassi.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mettiamo un punto che non ne usciamo altrimenti.

Lo sposato 60enne che assume viagra per scoparsi la giovincella è una cosa.
Il single 60enne che assume viagra per scoparsi la giovincella un'altra.

Scopri le differenze unendo i puntini.

Uno è un testa di cazzo a prescindere, viagra o non viagra, l'altro sicuramente ha una qualità della vita......migliore.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma fare sesso da quando è un motivo sbagliato ?



Ciao

non si tratta di NON fare sesso. Ma figurati se è sbagliato fare sesso. 
Lasciatemi il sesso ... che è una delle cose più belle che c'è al mondo ... 

Ma scusami tanto ... se mi funziona, ma solo che invece di 10 min di pausa,
ora con 60 anni ho bisogno di un ora ... in cosa consiste il vero problema?
Nel fare sesso? Non mi sembra ... 

Haaaa ... santa gioventù ... e santi complessi di prestazione ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> tuba non ci siamo capiti. Se ti aiuta a farlo perchè non riesci più lo capisco benissimo e non ci trovo nulla di sbagliato. ma se, visto che questi farmaci qualche controindicazione importante ce l'hanno, li usi per fare il Rocco sifredi dei poveri sono contraria
> Esattamente come non prendo antibiotici per un raffredore o andidolorifici per un leggero fasridio alla testa
> 
> 
> ...


Tu non puoi essere ignorata farfalla. ...a parte che sei la first lady....hai le ali!


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tuba,
> 
> aspetta, dipende dal perché assumi un medicinale.
> 
> ...



Chiedilo alla trentenne ahahahah.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non si tratta di NON fare sesso. Ma figurati se è sbagliato fare sesso.
> Lasciatemi il sesso ... che è una delle cose più belle che c'è al mondo ...
> ...


E se non mi funzionasse e la scienza può venirmi in aiuto ? Perché dire no ? Per non passare da sfigato ?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mettiamo un punto che non ne usciamo altrimenti.
> 
> Lo sposato 60enne che assume viagra per scoparsi la giovincella è una cosa.
> Il single 60enne che assume viagra per scoparsi la giovincella un'altra.
> ...


Un 60 enne che assume viagra perchè senza non riesce a farlo nemmeno una volta è ok
un 60 enne che assume viagra perchè vuole scopare per ore è un cretino
sposato o non sposato non fa differenza. Secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Tu non puoi essere ignorata farfalla. ...a parte che sei la first lady....hai le ali!


non posso ma lui lo fa


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E se non mi funzionasse e la scienza può venirmi in aiuto ? Perché dire no ? Per non passare da sfigato ?



Ciao

è stata la prima cosa che ho scritto. Se non funziona, c'è il medico che te lo prescrive. 
Lì non c'è discorso che tenga. Figuriamoci. Ci mancherebbe pure ... Sfigato, se non si fa aiutare. 
Ma non era questo il discorso. Almeno per me ...



sienne


----------



## Eratò (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un 60 enne che assume viagra perchè senza non riesce a farlo nemmeno una volta è ok
> un 60 enne che assume viagra perchè vuole scopare per ore è un cretino
> sposato o non sposato non fa differenza. Secondo me


Un 60 enne che assume le pilloline alla cazzo di cane come fossero caramelle come ultimo problema avrebbe la durata della scopata....


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

ma perché state a parlà di Viagra?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Un 60 enne che assume le pilloline alla cazzo di cane come fossero caramelle come ultimo problema avrebbe la durata della scopata....


E' quello che intendo io


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perché state a parlà di Viagra?


Boh


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un 60 enne che assume viagra perchè senza non riesce a farlo nemmeno una volta è ok
> un 60 enne che assume viagra perchè vuole scopare per ore è un cretino
> sposato o non sposato non fa differenza. Secondo me



Ciao

Quoto.

ecco, questo intendevo! 

Grazie!


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un 60 enne che assume viagra perchè senza non riesce a farlo nemmeno una volta è ok
> un 60 enne che assume viagra perchè vuole scopare per ore è un cretino
> sposato o non sposato non fa differenza. Secondo me


E io questo sto dicendo. E aggiungo anche che la discriminante 60enne non c'entra niente.

Lo stesso post avresti potuto scriverlo con qualsiasi numero al posto del 60.

Sono convinto che molti uomini che conoscono che piangeranno quando saranno costretti a ricorrere a metodi alternativi per farlo alzare. Personalmente parlando, quando accadrà,  un sano "Sticcazzi tanto c'è la Pfizer"......


----------



## Eratò (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non posso ma lui lo fa


No...È che oggi è indaffarato a proteggere i confusi dai poliziotti cattivi.Non sia mai che vengano traumatizzati a vita


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> No...È che oggi è indaffarato a proteggere i confusi dai poliziotti cattivi.Non sia mai che vengano traumatizzati a vita


Cioè ?


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> No...È che oggi è indaffarato a proteggere i confusi dai poliziotti cattivi.Non sia mai che vengano traumatizzati a vita



Devo sempre fare tutto io qui dentro. Tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Devo sempre fare tutto io qui dentro. Tutto.


Ma perché che è successo ? Ti han fatto arrabbiare ?


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E io questo sto dicendo. E aggiungo anche che la discriminante 60enne non c'entra niente.
> 
> Lo stesso post avresti potuto scriverlo con qualsiasi numero al posto del 60.
> 
> Sono convinto che molti uomini che conoscono che piangeranno quando saranno costretti a ricorrere a metodi alternativi per farlo alzare. Personalmente parlando, quando accadrà,  un sano "Sticcazzi tanto c'è la Pfizer"......



Ciao

l'età nel discorso invece conta ed è il punto cruciale. 
Un 60enne non è più un 30enne ... 
Basandoci che tutto funzioni a dovere ... 
Solo i tempi e i ritmi cambiano ... 
Mi sembra normale ... 

PS: Non penso che a 60 anni abbia tutta questa energia per cavalcare per ore ... 
Passa anche per noi donne il tempo ... è fisiologico ... 


sienne


----------



## free (31 Ottobre 2014)

secondo me il viagra, che è un aiuto puramente meccanico e non psicologico (almeno io so così:singleeye, può essere preso a qualsiasi età previo controllo medico, nel senso che saranno ben fatti di chi vuole prenderlo, anche per fare sesso per millemila ore, se il medico dice ok
solo l'abuso mi sembra assurdo, come per tutte le altre cose


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mi arrendo.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi arrendo.



Ciao

perché? E non ho ben capito riguardo a cosa?


sienne


----------



## Eratò (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Devo sempre fare tutto io qui dentro. Tutto.


No ehmmmm vabbe.......io il mio contributo l'ho dato.....ho chiamato COGLIONE e TESTA DI MINGHIA a Silvestro71 per trasparenza e onestà intellettuale. ...scusa.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me il viagra, che è un aiuto puramente meccanico e non psicologico (almeno io so così:singleeye, può essere preso a qualsiasi età previo controllo medico, nel senso che saranno ben fatti di chi vuole prenderlo, anche per fare sesso per millemila ore, se il medico dice ok
> *solo l'abuso mi sembra assurdo, come per tutte le altre cose*


Brava Free.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi arrendo.


Di già ?!


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me il viagra, che è un aiuto puramente meccanico e non psicologico (almeno io so così:singleeye, può essere preso a qualsiasi età previo controllo medico, nel senso che saranno ben fatti di chi vuole prenderlo, anche per fare sesso per millemila ore, se il medico dice ok
> solo l'abuso mi sembra assurdo, come per tutte le altre cose



Ciao

il punto è, che si abusa. Se no, il mercato nero non fioriva a tal punto. 

E l'abuso sta proprio nel fatto, che funziona, ma non ci basta ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché? E non ho ben capito riguardo a cosa?
> 
> ...



Perche' si stenta a capire che uno di 55/60 anni fatica a reggere una 30 enne e una moglie che non e' quella di Palladiano.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' si stenta a capire che uno di 55/60 anni fatica a reggere una 30 enne e una moglie che non e' quella di Palladiano.



Ciao

scusami, l'avevo poi capito proprio nel momento che ho postato. 

Si, e sta qui l'abuso ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusami, l'avevo poi capito proprio nel momento che ho postato.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## free (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il punto è, che si abusa. Se no, il mercato nero non fioriva a tal punto.
> 
> ...



dipende...se uno desidera durare tutta la notte, per te è un abuso?
per me sono fatti suoi (basta che appunto la dose non sia controindicata)


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> dipende...se uno desidera durare tutta la notte, per te è un abuso?per me sono fatti suoi (basta che appunto la dose non sia controindicata)


Sienne parla di chi lo prende senza prescrizione medica.

Mio marito i primi problemi gravi  di salute li ha avuti guarda caso, dopo sei mesi un anno circa (con il senno del poi lo so) dalla piccolina e viagra.

Pressione alta e problemi ai reni.

Se il mercato nero prospera e' perche' molti non vanno dal medico.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> dipende...se uno desidera durare tutta la notte, per te è un abuso?
> per me sono fatti suoi (basta che appunto la dose non sia controindicata)



Ciao

ho escluso i casi, dove il tutto è stato approvato da un medico. Con chiare indicazioni ecc. 
E non credo che venga prescritto per delle maratone del genere, o tanto per ... 

Il mercato nero non è una favola ... è realtà. 

Ma si può pur sempre provare con lo zabaione ... o coda di lucertola ... 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho escluso i casi, dove il tutto è stato approvato da un medico. Con chiare indicazioni ecc.
> E non credo che venga prescritto per delle maratone del genere, o tanto per ...
> ...


Coda di lucertola ?   per il viagra basta soffrire di pressione alta e non puoi assumerlo quindi in effetti sono molti quelli inidonei considerando che l'ipertensione èuna delle patologie più diffuse soprattuto tra la popolazione maschile


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Coda di lucertola ?   per il viagra basta soffrire di pressione alta e non puoi assumerlo quindi in effetti sono molti quelli inidonei considerando che l'ipertensione èuna delle patologie più diffuse soprattuto tra la popolazione maschile



Ciao

Quoto. 
Infatti, non viene prescritto così leggermente. 
Un santo motivo ci sarà pure ... 


sienne


----------



## free (31 Ottobre 2014)

è un discorso molto ampio...un sacco di cose sono sul mercato nero, anche quelle vietate, cioè quelle che veramente fanno male alle salute
invece secondo il mio parere il viagra, preso con il "permesso" del medico, ma preso anche solo per avere prestazioni eccezionali, rientra nelle libere scelte e in questo caso non ne vedo l'abuso, anche se non ne sarebbe necessaria l'assunzione per ottenere una normale erezione, normale sia per un 30enne che per un 60enne
non so se mi sono spiegata:singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> è un discorso molto ampio...un sacco di cose sono sul mercato nero, anche quelle vietate, cioè quelle che veramente fanno male alle salute
> invece secondo il mio parere il viagra, preso con il "permesso" del medico, ma preso anche solo per avere prestazioni eccezionali, rientra nelle libere scelte e in questo caso non ne vedo l'abuso, anche se non ne sarebbe necessaria l'assunzione per ottenere una normale erezione, normale sia per un 30enne che per un 60enne
> non so se mi sono spiegata:singleeye:



No.

Senza controllo puo' dare problemi.   Poi uno puo' ubriacarsi, drogarsi,  tagliarsi, fare  tutto.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Senza controllo puo' dare problemi.   Poi uno puo' ubriacarsi, drogarsi,  tagliarsi, fare  tutto.



Ciao

Infatti.
poi, viene prescritto, quando si hanno problemi di eruzione e quando non vi è altra soluzione.
non lo prescrivono per una botta in più ... Solo così, tanto per chiarirsi ...


Sienne


----------



## free (31 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Senza controllo puo' dare problemi.   Poi uno puo' ubriacarsi, drogarsi,  tagliarsi, fare  tutto.


ma infatti io facevo il caso di un tizio che va dal medico e chiede chiaramente se potrebbe prendere il viagra per fare ad es. una maratona sessuale
in questo caso per me non è un abuso (se il medico ritiene di sì, ovviamente), ma una scelta che non mi sento di giudicare...perchè dovrei? rientra nel novero delle scelte personali che non danneggiano, secondo me


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti io facevo il caso di un tizio che va dal medico e chiede chiaramente se potrebbe prendere il viagra per fare ad es. una maratona sessuale
> in questo caso per me non è un abuso (se il medico ritiene di sì, ovviamente), ma una scelta che non mi sento di giudicare...perchè dovrei? rientra nel novero delle scelte personali che non danneggiano, secondo me


Con l'ok medico certo.  Ma il medico prima ti fa fare esami e ti controlla pressione ecc.

Io parlavo di chi lo prende dall'amico e lo nega al medico anche quando sta male.


----------



## free (31 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Con l'ok medico certo.  Ma il medico prima ti fa fare esami e ti controlla pressione ecc.
> 
> Io parlavo di chi lo prende dall'amico e* lo nega al medico anche quando sta male.*


 pessima idea...secondo me bisogna dire sempre la verità al proprio medico
è pure tenuto al segreto


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> pessima idea...secondo me bisogna dire sempre la verità al proprio medico
> è pure tenuto al segreto



Infatti.  Lui invece non lo ha detto.


----------



## aristocat (1 Novembre 2014)

Ho smesso di leggere alla terza riga:condom:


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ho smesso di leggere alla terza riga:condom:


Ahaha io pure. È quasi mi sentivo in colpa x tanta superficialità. Ma due palle


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ahaha io pure. È quasi mi sentivo in colpa x tanta superficialità. Ma due palle



Ciao

in cosa hai letto superficialità? 
È una possibile reazione di una persona tradita ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti io facevo il caso di un tizio che va dal medico e chiede chiaramente se potrebbe prendere il viagra per fare ad es. una maratona sessuale
> in questo caso per me non è un abuso (se il medico ritiene di sì, ovviamente), ma una scelta che non mi sento di giudicare...perchè dovrei? rientra nel novero delle scelte personali che non danneggiano, secondo me



Ciao

non giudico neanche io. Non si tratta di ciò. Se uno vuole fare furore, che lo faccia. 
Ma il viagra, per quello che so io, non viene prescritto per delle maratone, 
ma quando c'è un vero problema di eruzione ... che con altri metodi non è curabile. 
È pur sempre un metodo invasivo. Che serve, quando sussiste un vero problema. 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in cosa hai letto superficialità?
> È una possibile reazione di una persona tradita ...
> ...


Sienne hai inteso male. Mi riferivo al fatto che io fossi superficiale x non essere riuscito a leggere tutto


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sienne hai inteso male. Mi riferivo al fatto che io fossi superficiale x non essere riuscito a leggere tutto



Ciao

capita spesso ... che fraintendo 

OK ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti io facevo il caso di un tizio che va dal medico e chiede chiaramente se potrebbe prendere il viagra per fare ad es. una maratona sessuale
> in questo caso per me non è un abuso (se il medico ritiene di sì, ovviamente), ma una scelta che non mi sento di giudicare...perchè dovrei? rientra nel novero delle scelte personali che non danneggiano, secondo me


In che senso maratona sessuale. 
Non so come funziona il viagra ma se vieni e hai preso il viagra non ti si ammoscia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> In che senso maratona sessuale.
> 
> Non so come funziona il viagra ma se vieni e hai preso il viagra non ti si ammoscia?



A quanto pare no


----------



## free (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non giudico neanche io. Non si tratta di ciò. Se uno vuole fare furore, che lo faccia.
> Ma il viagra, per quello che so io, non viene prescritto per delle maratone,
> ...


a parte che per me la locuzione "metodo invasivo" riconduce alla chirurgia e non alla medicina generale... comunque non capisco perchè sottovaluti che è da MILLENNI che l'umanità ricerca metodi per aumentare la potenza sessuale, ancora OGGI ci sono i cinesi che estraggono la bile degli orsi oppure fanno a pezzi le tigri per questi motivi... e invece arrivi tu bella fresca a dire che ovviamente il viagra va usato solo per curare i casi più o meno disperati:singleeye:

ribadisco che invece secondo me, se un uomo ha questa "curiosità", e immagino che TANTI uomini ce l'abbiano, sarebbe meglio rivolgersi al medico e scoprire se può assumere il viagra, invece di affidarsi a metodi più o meno assurdi che prima dell'avvento del viagra hanno fatto furore per millenni...insomma non ci vedrei niente di strano


----------



## free (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> In che senso maratona sessuale.
> Non so come funziona il viagra ma se vieni e hai preso il viagra non ti si ammoscia?



ovviamente non ne ho idea
a sentire qualcuno che l'ha preso, funziona molto bene


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte che per me la locuzione "metodo invasivo" riconduce alla chirurgia e non alla medicina generale... comunque non capisco perchè sottovaluti che è da MILLENNI che l'umanità ricerca metodi per aumentare la potenza sessuale, ancora OGGI ci sono i cinesi che estraggono la bile degli orsi oppure fanno a pezzi le tigri per questi motivi... e invece arrivi tu bella fresca a dire che ovviamente il viagra va usato solo per curare i casi più o meno disperati:singleeye:
> 
> ribadisco che invece secondo me, se un uomo ha questa "curiosità", e immagino che TANTI uomini ce l'abbiano, sarebbe meglio rivolgersi al medico e scoprire se può assumere il viagra, invece di affidarsi a metodi più o meno assurdi che prima dell'avvento del viagra hanno fatto furore per millenni...insomma non ci vedrei niente di strano




Concordo. Inoltre in fatto che agisca sull'aspetto meccanico può renderlo un valore aggiunto e un miglioramento delle prestazioni anche in caso di problemi limitati prima che la psiche ( spesso gran nemica dei maschi in questo ambito) li aggravi.


----------



## Nicka (1 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Concordo. Inoltre in fatto che agisca sull'aspetto meccanico può renderlo un valore aggiunto e un miglioramento delle prestazioni anche in caso di problemi limitati prima che la psiche ( spesso gran nemica dei maschi in questo ambito) li aggravi.


MAI MAI MAI MAI MAI MAI sottovalutare l'importanza della psiche in ambito sessuale, maschile o femminile poco importa...


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte che per me la locuzione "metodo invasivo" riconduce alla chirurgia e non alla medicina generale... comunque non capisco perchè sottovaluti che è da MILLENNI che l'umanità ricerca metodi per aumentare la potenza sessuale, ancora OGGI ci sono i cinesi che estraggono la bile degli orsi oppure fanno a pezzi le tigri per questi motivi... e invece arrivi tu bella fresca a dire che ovviamente il viagra va usato solo per curare i casi più o meno disperati:singleeye:
> 
> ribadisco che invece secondo me, se un uomo ha questa "curiosità", e immagino che TANTI uomini ce l'abbiano, sarebbe meglio rivolgersi al medico e scoprire se può assumere il viagra, invece di affidarsi a metodi più o meno assurdi che prima dell'avvento del viagra hanno fatto furore per millenni...insomma non ci vedrei niente di strano



Ciao

ho solo riportato quello che so, non ho inventato nulla. 
Per quello che so, viene prescritto quando altro non funziona ... 
e quando c'è un caso di REALE deficit erettile. 

Questo è ciò che mi ha spiegato il mio collega medico. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

il fatto è, che per una curiosità personale, non viene prescritto. 
Come non vengono prescritti allucinogeni per la curiosità di ampliare la nostra conoscenza spirituale.
Come non vengono prescritti sedativi, per la curiosità di dormire 23 ore ... 
Come non vengono prescritte tante altre cose, solo per pura curiosità personale ... 

Tutto qua. 


sienne


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Ma siamo pazzi?
e se poi quella si spaventava e lo restituiva al mittente?
se vera e' chiaro che l'autrice era gia' da parecchio stufa del marito.
io le trentenni che vanno coi sessantenni non le capirò mai.


----------



## free (1 Novembre 2014)

ma infatti...l'uccello serve per riprodursi e il viagra evidentemente pure:singleeye:, inutile e assurdo star qui a domandarsi come mai secoli di storia dell'umanità abbiano avuta questa inspiegabile fissa del cazzo

...alla faccia della curiosità, altrui, che tanto disprezzi, e meno male che non tutti ragionano così, altrimenti anche TU avresti per es. le ruote della macchina quadrate!
sinceramente spero che tu non sia medico, già il tuo amico purtroppo lo è:unhappy:


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io sta cosa del Viagra continuo a non capirla però.
> 
> Ma voi quando avete mal di testa la prendete o no un'aspirina ?


ahhhhh ora capisco la tua risposta sul prozac!!!!!
ehhhh ma devi essere più chiaro, che è' da ieri che ci penso.
no, prozac e aspirina non sono la stessa cosa del viagra.
il viagra rende assolutamente innaturale il Rapporto sessuale.
cmq io, che prendevo il prozac, lo avevo detto.


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi, così tanto per amore di discussione.
> 
> Con lo stesso metro di paragone, sarebbe da screditare anche chi assume farmaci per favorire la digestione.
> 
> ...


No, ti sbagli assolutamente.
Poi vabe....come al solito sarò l'unica a pensarlo.
viene meno totalmente la componente emotiva, tra l'altro.


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho solo riportato quello che so, non ho inventato nulla.
> Per quello che so, viene prescritto quando altro non funziona ...
> ...


no, il mio ex non aveva un reale deficit erettile.
comunque sono stata con un altro che ho scoperto lo prendeva....
secondo me perché credeva migliorasse le prestazioni.....
e parliamo di persone sotto i 40.....


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti...l'uccello serve per riprodursi e il viagra evidentemente pure:singleeye:, inutile e assurdo star qui a domandarsi come mai secoli di storia dell'umanità abbiano avuta questa inspiegabile fissa del cazzo
> 
> ...alla faccia della curiosità, altrui, che tanto disprezzi, e meno male che non tutti ragionano così, altrimenti anche TU avresti per es. le ruote della macchina quadrate!
> sinceramente spero che tu non sia medico, già il tuo amico purtroppo lo è:unhappy:



Ciao

strano che il viagra è un medicinale concepito originariamente per l'angina o una infermità pettorale ... 
Ora veramente non mi ricordo ... È stato un effetto collaterale che ha portato ad osservare 
che portava a delle eruzioni ... tutto non veramente voluto ... 

solo così ... tanto per ... 

Non capisco da dove tu prenda l'idea, che sia contro la scienza, le ricerche o l'evoluzione ... 
Ma non importa. Vado in bicicletta ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> No, ti sbagli assolutamente.
> Poi vabe....come al solito sarò l'unica a pensarlo.
> viene meno totalmente la componente emotiva, tra l'altro.



In che senso viene meno la componente emotiva?


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Madonna santa, non e' che non ce la fa, ma ce la fa una volta. Da giovane poteva farlo tre o quattro volte li seguito, anche per ore.
> 
> Con la moglie una va benissimo.
> 
> ...


Be...perché no?
se davvero le scopate sono così eccezionali....chi se ne frega....avrebbe ragione tuba....
il problema e' che non lo sono.....pare di scopare con un vibratore a pile scariche, più 
che con una persona.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In che senso viene meno la componente emotiva?


il pene mantiene una rigidità indotta chimicamente.
es tu puoi dire, fare essere qualsiasi cosa, ma quello ci mette secoli.....
come fosse insensibile alle emozioni, non comunica.
io neppure mi accorgevo quando, se è come venivano



disincantata ha detto:


> Madonna santa, non e' che non ce la fa, ma ce la fa una volta. Da giovane poteva farlo tre o quattro volte li seguito, anche per ore.
> 
> Con la moglie una va benissimo.
> 
> ...


disi, ma quello non è' neppure un bis....che ci sia tu o lo scorfano e' uguale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> il pene mantiene una rigidità indotta chimicamente.
> es tu puoi dire, fare essere qualsiasi cosa, ma quello ci mette secoli.....
> come fosse insensibile alle emozioni, non comunica.
> io neppure mi accorgevo quando, se è come venivano



Temo di non aver capito.
Ci mette secoli a venire?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> disi, ma quello non è' neppure un bis....che ci sia tu o lo scorfano e' uguale



Ma guarda che secondo me ti sbagli. 
Probabilmente il tipo che è stato con te la pensava così. O forse a te ha dato questa impressione.
Qui si parlava di Viagra usato con cognizione.


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' si stenta a capire che uno di 55/60 anni fatica a reggere una 30 enne e una moglie che non e' quella di Palladiano.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Concordo. Inoltre in fatto che agisca sull'aspetto meccanico può renderlo un valore aggiunto e un miglioramento delle prestazioni anche in caso di problemi limitati prima che la psiche ( spesso gran nemica dei maschi in questo ambito) li aggravi.


 Ma....nel caso del mio ex aveva aggravato i problemi della sua psiche, secondo me.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Temo di non aver capito.
> Ci mette secoli a venire?


Si, secoli. E anche quando è 'venuto' può riprendere come nulla fosse senza stimoli esterni,
mentali, emotivi.
poi ha tipo una rigidità per me eccessiva e sempre costante.
insomma, io mi ero accorta che c'era qualcosa di diverso dal solito.
di molto diverso.
infatti il secondo l'ho sgamato subito.
ps
il secondo si vantava delle proprie prestazioni...:rotfl:Mah.......
E lo prendeva a tal fine senza prescrizione.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2014)

La lettera è chiaramente un esercizio letterario. Nessuno si impegna tanto quando soffre ed è distrutto dalla delusione.
Esprime lo stupore per chi vede una persona giovane unirsi a una persona più vecchia.
Chi si è innamorato e ha sposato una persona l'ha fatto quando questa era giovane e infatti all'epoca quella donna ha sposato un ragazzo e non suo suocero.
La lettera ho un tono amaro e sarcastico ma non è riuscitissima.
L'effetto è un po' "la volpe e l'uva".


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2014)

Il fatto che gli uomini da sempre girino intorno al loro pene non è un motivo valido per adeguarsi.
Personalmente il sesso come gara aritmetica lo trovo noiosissimo e anche frustrante (in questo senso credo che si siano espresse contro l'uso del viagra quelle che l'hanno fatto) perché sembra che l'interesse maschile sia su di sé e le proprie prestazioni e non sulla relazione.


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che gli uomini da sempre girino intorno al loro pene non è un motivo valido per adeguarsi.
> Personalmente il sesso come gara aritmetica lo trovo noiosissimo e anche frustrante (in questo senso credo che si siano espresse contro l'uso del viagra quelle che l'hanno fatto) perché sembra che l'interesse maschile sia su di sé e le proprie prestazioni e non sulla relazione.


Si, il viagra slega il sesso dalla relazione e scollega il pene dal cervello.
(mi limito a valutare i casi di mia diretta esperienza, dove la disfunzione erettile non c'era o comunque era dovuta a cause psicologiche)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, il viagra slega il sesso dalla relazione e scollega il pene dal cervello.
> (mi limito a valutare i casi di mia diretta esperienza, dove la disfunzione erettile non c'era o comunque era dovuta a cause psicologiche)



Nei casi di tua diretta esperienza, appunto.
Io dico che al di là del viagra i tuoi partner avevano già agito la scissione fra pene e cervello.
Ora posterò le parole di un mio amico che lo utilizza.


----------



## Eratò (1 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nei casi di tua diretta esperienza, appunto.
> Io dico che al di là del viagra i tuoi partner _avevano già agito la scissione fra pene e cervello._
> Ora posterò le parole di un mio amico che lo utilizza.


Vero.Il viagra agisce al livello" meccanico" non psicologico.C'è chi se lo prende(e penso sia la maggior parte dei casi) perché cmq un attrazione fisica/emotiva la prova con quella determinata persona...Non è che per via della pillolina andrebbe con la prima che gli capita solo perché ha ottenuto l'erezione


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nei casi di tua diretta esperienza, appunto.
> Io dico che al di là del viagra i tuoi partner avevano già agito la scissione fra pene e cervello.
> Ora posterò le parole di un mio amico che lo utilizza.


Le tu come fai a saperlo?
li conosci?
comunque a me il sesso con loro non piaceva per nulla.
eppure non sapevo che avevano preso il viagra.
manifestavano caratteristiche molto simili nell'atto sessuale, pure essendo persone
diversissime.
poi io ho già specificato altrove il tipo di rapporto che a me piace.
con chi come etc.
secondo la mia esperienza il viagra toglie sensibilità, il pene diventa molto più rigido e l'erezione dura molto a lungo, anche dopo l'eiaculazione.
e questo per me toglie molta spontaneità  e naturalezza al rapporto.
a me piace che l'orgasmo funzioni da spartiacque, e mi piace che quello che sono, faccio e dico influisca sensibilmente sulle manifestazioni fisiche del mio partner.
meno mi piace che queste vengano a dipendere meccanicamente dall'assunzione di una sostanza chimica.
e la tua esperienza?


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Vero.Il viagra agisce al livello" meccanico" non psicologico.C'è chi se lo prende(e penso sia la maggior parte dei casi) perché cmq un attrazione fisica/emotiva la prova con quella determinata persona...Non è che per via della pillolina andrebbe con la prima che gli capita solo perché ha ottenuto l'erezione


ma. Io Non ho detto questo!!!!!
ma l'erezione che si ha e' molto diversa.
E dura tantissimo, qualsiasi cosa la partner faccia.
mentre a me piace influire sulla durata
(tanto perché qua qualcuno scriveva che sono passiva)
e influisce su quello che è' il momento più bello per me,
l'orgasmo del partner collegato alle mie sensazioni, emozioni
e al modo con cui le esprimo.
lo stesso mio ex quando non prendeva il viagra era più sensibile a me.....
e diventava una cosa.....orrenda......


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma siamo pazzi?
> e se poi quella si spaventava e lo restituiva al mittente?
> se vera e' chiaro che l'autrice era gia' da parecchio stufa del marito.
> io le trentenni che vanno coi sessantenni non le capirò mai.



Neppure io. Soprattutto oggi.  Avrei un marito di 90....aiuto!


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Le tu come fai a saperlo?
> li conosci?
> comunque a me il sesso con loro non piaceva per nulla.
> eppure non sapevo che avevano preso il viagra.
> ...



Ciao horby,

ma appunto, lo stai dicendo proprio tu. 
Il viagra serve per avere un rapporto sessuale completo. 
Se si assume in modo abusivo ... per aumentare la "naturalità",
il tutto assume un sapore ... falsificato ... 


sienne


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Neppure io. Soprattutto oggi.  Avrei un marito di 90....aiuto!


si, un vero incubo.
comunque  a me non piacevano neppure i trentenni a vent'anni


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2014)

É legato al tuo quantitativo di testosterone.
Ma il testosterone agisce nella libido celebrale
Se lo assumi e non hai occasione di eccitarti non ti si rizza nulla, sei normale come sempre
Poi quando ti sei eccitato lì interviene sui corpi cavernosi del pene per migliorare la vasodilatazione
Ma se la tipa poi fa qualcosa che ti smonta e ti blocca la libido si ammoscia naturalmente
É un falso mito che vai a cazzo duro in giro per ore
Le migliori performance che ho avuto sono state comunque in situazioni che mi hanno preso e eccitato parecchio e allora il farmaco migliora tonicità e durata
Se uno ha problemi di erezione ma ha la moglie che non lo attizza più, anche se ne prende una scatola non succede nulla.
Non a caso ci sono solo due dosaggi 50 e 100 mg con scritto a chiare lettere che aumentare il dosaggio oltre i 100 non da ulteriori benefici .
Dopo averlo usato Ho cambiato anch'io parere su chi lo usa.
Per me é un mezzo che ti aiuta ad esprimere nel modo più completo i tuoi sentimenti nei confronti del tuo partner mettendoti nella condizione di dargli tutto il piacere che vorresti dargli e che a volte non riesci perché il tuo fisico non te lo permette.
Se invece sei egocentrico e pensi solo al tuo piacere e a quanto sei performante ti aiuta ugualmente, ma alla fine sai che hai barato


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Be...perché no?
> se davvero le scopate sono così eccezionali....chi se ne frega....avrebbe ragione tuba....
> il problema e' che non lo sono.....pare di scopare con un vibratore a pile scariche, più
> che con una persona.



Non so che effetto faccia perche' lo prendeva per lei.   



Anche tu hai scritto che 'lo hai scoperto', evidentemente quasi tutti tendono a nascondere di ricorrerci.

se ha scopato con un vibratore peggio  per lei,  ma se e' durata anni temo le piacesse pure quello.

Non deve essere bello non avere il potere di incidere su come terminare il tutto.

Non ho mai chiesto dettagli al traditore ahahahah


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao horby,
> 
> ma appunto, lo stai dicendo proprio tu.
> Il viagra serve per avere un rapporto sessuale completo.
> ...


infatti io sono d'accordo con quanto scrivevi tu.
Il tutto assume un sapore falsificato.
il mio ex ha qualcosa a livello psicologico.
e non può avere una normale relazione di coppia.
l'altro tizio e' uno fissato colle prestazioni.
sono due casi molti diversi, ma di sicuro non c'è il tipo 
di disfunzione erettile che tipicamente viene curata col viagra.
e non mi pare ci fosse neppure nel marito di disincantata,
il quale poteva benissimo fare sesso normalmente ma, 
evidentemente, si sentiva di dover 'accrescere' le prestazioni
con l'amante.
i casi che conosco io sono di questo tipo e,
secondo me, sono casi in cui l'utilizzo del viagra, con una partner
come me, migliorerebbe la prestazione e la relazione forse solo
per l'uomo.
Non certo per me!!!!!!
piuttosto che così preferisco niente sesso.
si vive pure senza scopare.....o facendolo una volta la settimana.


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non so che effetto faccia perche' lo prendeva per lei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esattamente, non incidere sul come terminare per me rende la vicenda sgradevolissima.
ma non siamo tutti uguali.
magari a lei piaceva.
ma sai che trovo sta tipa piuttosto....ridicola?


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> É legato al tuo quantitativo di testosterone.
> Ma il testosterone agisce nella libido celebrale
> Se lo assumi e non hai occasione di eccitarti non ti si rizza nulla, sei normale come sempre
> Poi quando ti sei eccitato lì interviene sui corpi cavernosi del pene per migliorare la vasodilatazione
> ...



Hai spiegato benissimo. Grazie.


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> É legato al tuo quantitativo di testosterone.
> Ma il testosterone agisce nella libido celebrale
> Se lo assumi e non hai occasione di eccitarti non ti si rizza nulla, sei normale come sempre
> Poi quando ti sei eccitato lì interviene sui corpi cavernosi del pene per migliorare la vasodilatazione
> ...


Sul mio ex non funzionava affatto così.
io potevo fare tutto e il contrario di tutto ma gli rimaneva sempre duro per secoli.
mentre se non lo prendeva aveva una normalissima erezione
(che lui riteneva invece non sufficientemente rigida)
ma la sua reazione erano molto condizionata da qualsiasi cosa.....
sul fatto che se uno non ti eccita non c'è viagra che tenga, questo può ben essere,
mai detto il contrario


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

comunque ... siccome quando mi viene ho bisogno di una pausa,
perché è talmente forte ... non me ne faccio nulla di un tizio con il viagra ... 

non saremmo compatibili ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque ... siccome quando si viene ho bisogno di una pausa,
> perché è talmente forte ... non me ne faccio nulla di un tizio con il viagra ...
> ...



Pure io!


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque ... siccome quando mi viene ho bisogno di una pausa,
> perché è talmente forte ... non me ne faccio nulla di un tizio con il viagra ...
> ...


anche io sono incompatibile col viagra, mi sa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Sul mio ex non funzionava affatto così.
> io potevo fare tutto e il contrario di tutto ma gli rimaneva sempre duro per secoli.
> mentre se non lo prendeva aveva una normalissima erezione
> (che lui riteneva invece non sufficientemente rigida)
> ma la sua reazione erano molto condizionata da qualsiasi cosa.....



Appunto perché uno che ragiona così come descrivi, per me è un coglione patentato a cui non frega nulla della sua partner.
Si tratta di una condizione mentale di partenza a cui l'aiuto farmacologico non aggiunge nulla, anzi peggiora la cosa.
Ma quello che non sembri cogliere è che la colpa non è del viagra.
Poi, permettimi: io non conosco nulla della vostra situazione per cui non parlo direttamente di te, ma mettendomi nei panni di un uomo penso che accorgermi dei paletti mentali con cui la mia partner vive il sesso a livello emotivo mi smonterebbe  parecchio.


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Appunto perché uno che ragiona così come descrivi, per me è un coglione patentato a cui non frega nulla della sua partner.
> Si tratta di una condizione mentale di partenza a cui l'aiuto farmacologico non aggiunge nulla, anzi peggiora la cosa.
> Ma quello che non sembri cogliere è che la colpa non è del viagra.
> Poi, permettimi: io non conosco nulla della vostra situazione per cui non parlo direttamente di te, ma mettendomi nei panni di un uomo penso che accorgermi dei paletti mentali con cui la mia partner vive il sesso a livello emotivo mi smonterebbe  parecchio.


se ti rivolgi a me, si presume che quella che mette paletti sia io.
o no?
a quali paletti ti riferisci?
il mio ex, più che essere un coglione, non voleva
affrontare questo problema con il sesso.
ne aveva paura, disagio.
insomma, si può capire.
non è riuscito a essere sincero.
io non sono stupida.
non ho mai scritto che la colpa sia del viagra.
evidentemente è dell'utilizzo che se ne fa.
anzi, sottolineavo il contrario e cioé che secondo me
il viagra non migliora affatto le prestazioni, (ma ti assicuro che la rigidità del pene e la durata sono diverse).
ha senso che lo utilizzi solo chi, in mancanza, non avrebbe prestazioni!!!!!!
perché il viagra è comunque un palliativo a qualcosa che, se non ce ne fosse
bisogno, sarebbe, a mio modo di vedere, più soddisfacente.
almeno per me come partner.
poi ci saranno donne a cui piace il partner che dura secoli.
questione di gusti.
non paletti mentali, GUSTI!
mi sento sciocca a sottolinearlo, ma questo esula da situazioni in cui x e y
si amano, y ha una disfunzione erettile e quindi il rapporto sessuale si può avere
solo col viagra.
in questo caso mi pare evidente che la questione di gusti passerebbe, per me, in
assoluto secondo piano.
ma non dovrebbe servire precisarlo!


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

Se un uomo senza disfunzioni erettili prende il viagra per presunte maratone sessuali ( che alle donne non piacciono) è un vero mona! Oppure ha una pessima idea delle donne. Normalmente se ti piace la persona con cui stai per fare sesso basta anche solo chiudere gli occhi e immaginare quello che stai per fare x avere l'erezione. Io senza patologie specifiche non lo prenderei mai. Sarebbe un sesso quasi macchinale. Che diventi una fucking machine?


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Se un uomo senza disfunzioni erettili prende il viagra per presunte maratone sessuali ( che alle donne non piacciono) è un vero mona! Oppure ha una pessima idea delle donne. Normalmente se ti piace la persona con cui stai per fare sesso basta anche solo chiudere gli occhi e immaginare quello che stai per fare x avere l'erezione. Io senza patologie specifiche non lo prenderei mai. Sarebbe un sesso quasi macchinale. Che diventi una fucking machine?


il secondo caso che mi è capitato, non il mio ex,
era proprio un mona, come dici tu :rotfl:
ma la cosa divertente è che lui si credeva figo.
io sono fuggita.


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> il secondo caso che mi è capitato, non il mio ex,
> era proprio un mona, come dici tu :rotfl:
> ma la cosa divertente è che lui si credeva figo.
> io sono fuggita.


Forse aveva visto troppi film porno
Oppure gli facevi paura. Pensava che fossi una macchina da guerra. 
Insomma un mona


----------



## ologramma (1 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> É legato al tuo quantitativo di testosterone.
> Ma il testosterone agisce nella libido celebrale
> Se lo assumi e non hai occasione di eccitarti non ti si rizza nulla, sei normale come sempre
> Poi quando ti sei eccitato lì interviene sui corpi cavernosi del pene per migliorare la vasodilatazione
> ...


vedo che l'esperienza conta..!!!!!!!!!, bella spiegazione complimenti , sspero di non farne mai uso ma tanto con chi?


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedo che l'esperienza conta..!!!!!!!!!, bella spiegazione complimenti , sspero di non farne mai uso ma tanto con chi?



Infatti. Ti ci manca solo quello con la moglie in astinenza!:rotfl:


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti. Ti ci manca solo quello con la moglie in astinenza!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: povera donna


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: povera donna



No, povero lui.  Lei sta benissimo.  :rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (1 Novembre 2014)

Ho riletto meglio.
Che dire. Una sceneggiata napoletana 2.0 piena di luoghi comuni e recriminazioni rigorosamente in mondovisione.
Chi scrive è una donna ferita che giustamente prova molta rabbia ma sceglie il mezzo sbagliato per scaricarla.

ari


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

Bisogna fondare un club degli astenuti


----------



## free (1 Novembre 2014)

boh non capisco come si possa elargire epiteti e giudizi sgradevoli su una cosa così personale come la sfera sessuale correlata a medicine di vario tipo
per me sarebbe come dire che la pillola va bene se scopi con tuo marito, e invece se scopi con tutto il condomino e anche quello di fronte, no
invece secondo me va bene se non si desiderano gravidanze e si hanno gli esami ad hoc a posto, vale a dire se si è sotto controllo medico, tutto il resto è vita privata (tranne che per le portinaie dei condominii di cui sopra)


----------



## free (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> strano che il viagra è un medicinale concepito originariamente per l'angina o una infermità pettorale ...
> Ora veramente non mi ricordo ... È stato un effetto collaterale che ha portato ad osservare
> ...



.


----------



## sienne (2 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh non capisco come si possa elargire epiteti e giudizi sgradevoli su una cosa così personale come la sfera sessuale correlata a medicine di vario tipo
> per me sarebbe come dire che la pillola va bene se scopi con tuo marito, e invece se scopi con tutto il condomino e anche quello di fronte, no
> invece secondo me va bene se non si desiderano gravidanze e si hanno gli esami ad hoc a posto, vale a dire se si è sotto controllo medico, tutto il resto è vita privata (tranne che per le portinaie dei condominii di cui sopra)



Ciao

il paragone proprio non regge ... 

Ma è fastidioso dialogare, quando vengono proiettate idee e volontà sull'altro, che non sono state espresse.
Non mi difendo o argomento su cose, che non ho espresso, ma che pensi tu di aver capito ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ho riletto meglio.
> Che dire. Una sceneggiata napoletana 2.0 piena di luoghi comuni e recriminazioni rigorosamente in mondovisione.
> Chi scrive è una donna ferita che giustamente prova molta rabbia ma sceglie il mezzo sbagliato per scaricarla.
> 
> ari


Ecco brava intendevo proprio questo


----------



## Horny (2 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il paragone proprio non regge ...
> 
> ...


Grande sienne


----------



## Horny (2 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ho riletto meglio.
> Che dire. Una sceneggiata napoletana 2.0 piena di luoghi comuni e recriminazioni rigorosamente in mondovisione.
> Chi scrive è una donna ferita che giustamente prova molta rabbia ma sceglie il mezzo sbagliato per scaricarla.
> 
> ari


Partendo dal presupposto che la penso come brunetta,
trattasi di esercizio letterario da primo anno scuola di scrittura,
neppure riuscitissimo, e quindi.....piuttosto privo di pathos,
ma non colgo sceneggiata napoletana ne luoghi comuni.
cioe le differenze fisiche e mentali tra 30 e 60 poggiano su basi scientifiche,
poi ci sono pure i gerontofili, ma ti voglio vedere a 50 anni con un ottantenne!
in realtà ho visto le amiche di mia madre.....a 50 con settantenni....forse il
luogo comune deriva dal fatto che l'insoddisfazione di queste donne e'  appunto,
molto comune.


----------



## free (2 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il paragone proprio non regge ...
> 
> ...



sì vabbè...per me invece è fastidioso leggere giudizi sulla vita privata degli altri, di cui non sappiamo nulla, tantomeno su un argomento così personale, che infatti secondo me deve rimanere tale: niente di strano rivolgersi al proprio medico, fatti loro


----------



## Horny (2 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì vabbè...per me invece è fastidioso leggere giudizi sulla vita privata degli altri, di cui non sappiamo nulla, tantomeno su un argomento così personale, che infatti secondo me deve rimanere tale: niente di strano rivolgersi al proprio medico, fatti loro


Scusa ma dove hai letto questi giudizi?
non certo da parte di sienne!


----------



## sienne (2 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì vabbè...per me invece è fastidioso leggere giudizi sulla vita privata degli altri, di cui non sappiamo nulla, tantomeno su un argomento così personale, che infatti secondo me deve rimanere tale: niente di strano rivolgersi al proprio medico, fatti loro



Ciao


il giudizio lo stai esprimendo tu. Ho capito. 
Se parti così ... c'è ben poco da aggiungere. 

E continui a sostenere cose, che non ho detto. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

C'è poco da dire al riguardo, il VIagra non è un medicinale da banco, quindi a prescindere dal motivo per il quale si usa sarebbe necessario assumerlo sotto controllo medico. Poi ognuno si fa sostanzialmente gli azzi suoi  basta che poi se gli  pija  un coccolone inaspettato non caschi dal pero. Statisticamente rischiano soggetti con patologie specifiche e random anche chi non avendo patologie almeno accertate ha avuto comunque gravi conseguenze


----------



## Horny (2 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'è poco da dire al riguardo, il VIagra non è un medicinale da banco, quindi a prescindere dal motivo per il quale si usa sarebbe necessario assunsero sotto controllo medico. Poi ognuno si fa sostanzialmente gli azzi suoi  basta che poi se gli  pija  un coccolone inaspettato non caschi dal pero. Statisticamente rischiano soggetti con patologie specifiche e random anche chi non avendo patologie almeno accertate ha avuto comunque gravi conseguenze


Il mio ex ebbe una terribile infezione al pene, bolle con pus.
dovette interromperlo immediatamente e confessare ciò che faceva senza
controllo medico e tenendomi all'oscuro.
in realtà non si ebbe la certezza che dipendesse al 100 da quello, ma i medici dissero che
vi erano rilevanti probabilità, dato l'uso che ne faceva.
in tutto questo, io mi sentii persino in colpa e mi calai immediatamente nel urlo di crocerossina.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Il mio ex ebbe una terribile infezione al pene, bolle con pus.
> dovette interromperlo immediatamente e confessare ciò che faceva senza
> controllo medico e tenendomi all'oscuro.
> in realtà non si ebbe la certezza che dipendesse al 100 da quello, ma i medici dissero che
> ...



Bella lei che si assume responsabilità che sono solo di altri ( urlo=ruolo... Usi anche tu iPad ?)


----------



## Horny (2 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]
> Bella lei che si assume responsabilità che sono solo di altri ( urlo=ruolo... Usi anche tu iPad ?)


Si ipad, comunque anche urlo ci sta.
da li una catena che porto' al concepimento di nostro figlio.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si ipad, comunque anche urlo ci sta.
> da li una catena che porto' al concepimento di nostro figlio.


Un figlio è sempre una gioia


----------



## Horny (2 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un figlio è sempre una gioia



Io pure..... E Anche quello di. Mario v 
Comunque il tuba mi ha dato un'ottima idea, che ha preso
da jamie lee Curtis


----------



## sienne (2 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'è poco da dire al riguardo, il VIagra non è un medicinale da banco, quindi a prescindere dal motivo per il quale si usa sarebbe necessario assumerlo sotto controllo medico. Poi ognuno si fa sostanzialmente gli azzi suoi  basta che poi se gli  pija  un coccolone inaspettato non caschi dal pero. Statisticamente rischiano soggetti con patologie specifiche e random anche chi non avendo patologie almeno accertate ha avuto comunque gravi conseguenze



Ciao

quoto!

Questo è il concetto ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Io pure..... E Anche quello di. Mario v
> Comunque il tuba mi ha dato un'ottima idea, che ha preso
> da jamie lee Curtis


Cioè ?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto!
> 
> ...


Ciao bellezza


----------



## sienne (2 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao bellezza



Ciao ...  ... 


sienne


----------



## Horny (2 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè ?


Ogni volta che le sembrava di aver fatto una cazzata come genitore
raccoglieva 10 dollari in un vaso, a 18 anni consegnati al figlio per psicoterapeuta.
io ho cominciato con 1 euro.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ogni volta che le sembrava di aver fatto una cazzata come genitore
> raccoglieva 10 dollari in un vaso, a 18 anni consegnati al figlio per psicoterapeuta.
> io ho cominciato con 1 euro.


Ah però mica male come idea


----------



## free (2 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Scusa ma dove hai letto questi giudizi?
> non certo da parte di sienne!



ma infatti è stata lei a quotare il mio post (che non quotava nessun post) e quindi penso a sentirsi tirata in causa, o sbaglio?:singleeye:
boh


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> se ti rivolgi a me, si presume che quella che mette paletti sia io.
> o no?
> a quali paletti ti riferisci?
> il mio ex, più che essere un coglione, non voleva
> ...


per favore: tu mi dovresti spiegare perché in caso di situazioni in cui un rapporto sessuale si possa avere anche senza l'uso del viagra, il fatto di assumerlo sotto controllo medico per ottenere una performance più lunga o più intensa o ancora più divertente o più......(aggiungi a piacere quello che vuoi) tra due partner consenzienti non andrebbe bene.

io credo che tu continui a confondere due cose diverse e cioè l'uso di un farmaco potenziante in una situazione dichiarata e lo stesso uso da parte di un mentecatto quale era ed è evidentemente il tuo ex, che non solo te l'ha tenuto nascosto, ma ne ha fatto un uso molto probabilmente errato e con dei presupposti dai quali doveva evincere che il viagra non sarebbe servito a nulla perché ciò che non funzionava era il vostro rapporto.


----------



## Horny (2 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per favore: tu mi dovresti spiegare perché in caso di situazioni in cui un rapporto sessuale si possa avere anche senza l'uso del viagra, il fatto di assumerlo sotto controllo medico per ottenere una performance più lunga o più intensa o ancora più divertente o più......(aggiungi a piacere quello che vuoi) tra due partner consenzienti non andrebbe bene.
> 
> io credo che tu continui a confondere due cose diverse e cioè l'uso di un farmaco potenziante in una situazione dichiarata e lo stesso uso da parte di un mentecatto quale era ed è evidentemente il tuo ex, che non solo te l'ha tenuto nascosto, ma ne ha fatto un uso molto probabilmente errato e con dei presupposti dai quali doveva evincere che il viagra non sarebbe servito a nulla perché ciò che non funzionava era il vostro rapporto.



se a te piace.......
a me sembri molto presuntuosa,
nel senso di persona che presume.....
mi confronterei su un piano totalmente diverso,
se vuoi.


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Esattamente, non incidere sul come terminare per me rende la vicenda sgradevolissima.
> ma non siamo tutti uguali.
> magari a lei piaceva.
> ma sai che trovo sta tipa piuttosto....ridicola?



Poveretta lei non lo sapeva.   Sicuramente pensava di essere l'artefice di tanta potenza.  Ci è rimasta malissimo non male quando le ho detto che lo prendeva.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> se a te piace.......
> a me sembri molto presuntuosa,
> *nel senso di persona che presume.....*
> mi confronterei su un piano totalmente diverso,
> se vuoi.



può essere, ma mi baso solo su quanto hai scritto tu a proposito del tuo rapporto con gli uomini e con il sesso
purtroppo temo che partiamo da piani completamente diversi, e non è una questione di gusti.

io invece leggo un pregiudizio dettato da un'esperienza negativa


----------



## sienne (2 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti è stata lei a quotare il mio post (che non quotava nessun post) e quindi penso a sentirsi tirata in causa, o sbaglio?:singleeye:
> boh



Ciao

è stato una tua risposta ad un mio post precedente, 
che mi ha fatto pensare, che intendi anche me ... 

comunque ... se non sono io, chi intendi? 

PS: Perché hai cancellato un tuo commento ad un mio post?
Anche se non l'ho capito ... l'immagine era carina ... 

Che sia chiaro ... peace & love ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Infatti.
> poi, viene prescritto, quando si hanno* problemi di eruzione *e quando non vi è altra soluzione.
> ...


...ehm. tipo ErUtteo?


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 9443...ehm. tipo ErUtteo?



Ciao

:rotfl: ... grazie ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ... grazie ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Horny (3 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> può essere, ma mi baso solo su quanto hai scritto tu a proposito del tuo rapporto con gli uomini e con il sesso
> purtroppo temo che partiamo da piani completamente diversi, e non è una questione di gusti.
> 
> io invece leggo un pregiudizio dettato da un'esperienza negativa


due esperienze.
e a me non piaceva l'effetto del viagra.
poi i problemi col mio ex erano ben altri, ovvio, 
ma non c'entra nulla.
Ho già ripetuto che con l'altro tizio avevo rapporti completamente diversi.
ho anche scritto che sono stata 5 anni con il mio primo marito e il
sessso andava benissimo, esperienza positivissima, dai 21 ai 26 anni.
ma tu leggi solo quello che va a supporto dell'idea che ti sei fatta.
ohhhh ma sarò padrona di avere i miei gusti?????
o devo averli per forza uguali ai tuoi?????
 Ma poi l'effetto organico di una medicina non è' che cambia a seconda che uno
sia un minus habens tipo il mio ex marito o uno intelligente come il tuo amico.


----------



## Horny (3 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per favore: tu mi dovresti spiegare perché in caso di situazioni in cui un rapporto sessuale si possa avere anche senza l'uso del viagra, il fatto di assumerlo sotto controllo medico per ottenere una performance più lunga o più intensa o ancora più divertente o più......(aggiungi a piacere quello che vuoi) tra due partner consenzienti non andrebbe bene.
> 
> 
> NON È CHE NON VA BENE!!!!!!!!
> ...


secondo me sei tu che ti confondi......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> due esperienze.
> e a me non piaceva l'effetto del viagra.
> poi i problemi col mio ex erano ben altri, ovvio,
> ma non c'entra nulla.
> ...



E invece cambia eccome.
L'ha spiegato benissimo lui.
Prima di offenderti, vai a rileggerti i post scritti DA TE in questo trhead: rileggi cosa hai scritto dei tuoi due ex.
Ecco, io sono partita esattamente da lì, non mi sono inventata nulla.
Se poi tu scrivi una cosa e ne intendi un'altra.....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> poi ci saranno donne a cui piace il partner che dura secoli.
> questione di gusti.
> non paletti mentali, GUSTI!


*Haiku dell'appassionata di sesso veloce*

Sbattimi a pecora
Ehi ti sei già rivestito? 
Oh che goduria


----------



## Eratò (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> *Haiku sul sesso veloce*
> 
> Sbattimi a pecora
> Ehi ti sei già rivestito?
> Oh che goduria


:rotfl:


----------



## Horny (3 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E invece cambia eccome.
> L'ha spiegato benissimo lui.
> Prima di offenderti, vai a rileggerti i post scritti DA TE in questo trhead: rileggi cosa hai scritto dei tuoi due ex.
> Ecco, io sono partita esattamente da lì, non mi sono inventata nulla.
> Se poi tu scrivi una cosa e ne intendi un'altra.....


Miiiiii si, ora vado a rileggere, ma non occorre perché ho ottima memoria.
a me l'effetto che ho visto fare al viagra non è piaciuto indipendente da come fossero
i due soggetti dal punto di vista mentale.
ma cosa non ti sta bene in tutto ciò??????
non mi sono offesa.
semplicemente forse sei tu che non capisci, non gli altri che sono idioti.
probabilmente dovrei spiegare in dettaglio ogni mia minima osservazione.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Miiiiii si, ora vado a rileggere, ma non occorre perché ho ottima memoria.
> a me l'effetto che ho visto fare al viagra non è piaciuto indipendente da come fossero
> i due soggetti dal punto di vista mentale.
> ma cosa non ti sta bene in tutto ciò??????
> ...



Senti, fai finta che non abbia scritto niente.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Miiiiii si, ora vado a rileggere, ma non occorre perché ho ottima memoria.
> *a me l'effetto che ho visto fare al viagra non è piaciuto *indipendente da come fossero
> i due soggetti dal punto di vista mentale.
> ma cosa non ti sta bene in tutto ciò??????
> ...


Che effetto fa il Viagra, scusate? Oltre all'erezione ovviamente.
Non l'ho mai assunto, non è una domanda ironica.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Che effetto fa il Viagra, scusate? Oltre all'erezione ovviamente.
> Non l'ho mai assunto, non è una domanda ironica.


Boh, forse avrà visto Ultimo che lo prendeva.


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Che effetto fa il Viagra, scusate? Oltre all'erezione ovviamente.
> Non l'ho mai assunto, non è una domanda ironica.



Ciao 

per quello che mi hanno raccontato, solo quello. 
Il resto, rimane un arte nel tuo fare ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Che effetto fa il Viagra, scusate? Oltre all'erezione ovviamente.
> Non l'ho mai assunto, non è una domanda ironica.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> É legato al tuo quantitativo di testosterone.
> Ma il testosterone agisce nella libido celebrale
> Se lo assumi e non hai occasione di eccitarti non ti si rizza nulla, sei normale come sempre
> Poi quando ti sei eccitato lì interviene sui corpi cavernosi del pene per migliorare la vasodilatazione
> ...


parole di un mio amico che lo assume saltuariamente


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> parole di un mio amico che lo assume saltuariamente


Al netto delle parole, di concreto rimane "migliora tonicità e durata" e questo lo si sapeva.

Quindi se Horby scrive "a me l'effetto che ho visto fare al viagra non è piaciuto" intende la solita storia della trombata troppo lunga o c'è altro?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Al netto delle parole, di concreto rimane "migliora tonicità e durata" e questo lo si sapeva.
> 
> Quindi se Horby scrive "a me l'effetto che ho visto fare al viagra non è piaciuto" intende *la solita storia della trombata troppo lunga *o c'è altro?


Questo e il fatto che le sembra di non poter collaborare al piacere dell'uomo


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo e il fatto che le sembra di non poter collaborare al piacere dell'uomo


Horby li muerti tua, hai tanti di quei complessi che San Remo te fa na pippa.


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Al netto delle parole, di concreto rimane "migliora tonicità e durata" e questo lo si sapeva.
> 
> Quindi se Horby scrive "a me l'effetto che ho visto fare al viagra non è piaciuto" intende la solita storia della trombata troppo lunga o c'è altro?



Ciao

per quello che mi ha raccontato lo zio del mio ex ... 
che ne ha prese per un periodo, è quello. Dura più a lungo. 
A volte ti facilità un secondo round ... 
Ma tutto il resto ci deve essere di suo ... 


sienne


----------



## free (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è stato una tua risposta ad un mio post precedente,
> che mi ha fatto pensare, che intendi anche me ...
> ...


scusa ma veramente non ti viene spontaneo considerare che la ricerca di metodi che aumentino la potenza sessuale è un argomento evergreen da millenni? 
poi questo metodo è stato effettivamente trovato col viagra a quanto pare, e pensi di poterlo liquidare serenamente con il tuo discorso: solo se si hanno problemi, solo qui, solo là...?? ma seriamente??

avevo cancellato perchè avevo messo l'immagine della bici a ruote quadrate, ma esce non so perchè quella del sito che la pubblica 
http://lnx.sinapsi.org/wordpress/2009/12/15/pedalare-con-una-bici-dalle-ruote-quadrate/


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo e il fatto che *le sembra di non poter collaborare al piacere dell'uomo*



è questo secondo me l'equivoco di fondo.

_erezione_ non significa _piacere_


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per quello che mi ha raccontato lo zio del mio ex ...
> che ne ha prese per un periodo, è quello. Dura più a lungo.
> ...


Anche perchè altrimenti sai gli effetti collaterali. Tipo che vai con una e poi non puoi rientrare a casa che tua moglie ti chiede che cazzo(...) hai nei pantaloni, e quel "Cara sono tanto felice di vederti" suonerebbe giusto un po' a morto.


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma veramente non ti viene spontaneo considerare che la ricerca di metodi che aumentino la potenza sessuale è un argomento evergreen da millenni?
> poi questo metodo è stato effettivamente trovato col viagra a quanto pare, e pensi di poterlo liquidare serenamente con il tuo discorso: solo se si hanno problemi, solo qui, solo là...?? ma seriamente??
> 
> avevo cancellato perchè avevo messo l'immagine della bici a ruote quadrate, ma esce non so perchè quella del sito che la pubblica
> http://lnx.sinapsi.org/wordpress/2009/12/15/pedalare-con-una-bici-dalle-ruote-quadrate/



Ciao

stai facendo tutto un discorso da sola. Continui a proiettarmi idee che non ho espresso. 
Ho riportato ciò che mi ha spiegato un compagno medico a riguardo, se sai di più ben venga. 
La mia opinione o idea sul sesso ... non l'ho espressa. Perché l'ho sempre detto e ribadito,
ben vengano le fantasie, le ricerche ecc. e che ognuno segui il suo percorso ecc. ecc. 

Ma tanto non serve a nulla che mi spieghi ... Tu hai già inquadrato e tant'è ... 

Io la chiudo qui. E per fortuna non intendevi me ... ma va bon. 


Sienne


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per quello che mi ha raccontato lo zio del mio ex ...
> che ne ha prese per un periodo, è quello. Dura più a lungo.
> ...


Anche a me è stato spiegato che è servito come aiuto, ma solo ed esclusivamente in caso di coinvolgimento, altrimenti non collabora comunque.


----------



## free (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stai facendo tutto un discorso da sola. Continui a proiettarmi idee che non ho espresso.
> Ho riportato ciò che mi ha spiegato un compagno medico a riguardo, *se sai di più ben venga. *
> ...



eh?? 
quindi secondo te solo io so che è da MILLENNI che si usano e si ricercano prodotti afrodisiaci, anche assurdi e/o pericolosi, tra l'altro?
boh mi arrendo


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> eh??
> quindi secondo te solo io so che è da MILLENNI che si usano e si ricercano prodotti afrodisiaci, anche assurdi e/o pericolosi, tra l'altro?
> boh mi arrendo



Ciao

ma porca vacca, DOVE DICO UNA COSA DEL GENERE?
Non ho mica negato che si facciano delle ricerche a riguardo 
e che sia una cosa che ha da sempre interessato l'uomo. 

Ho detto, che il viagra, poi stato scoperto come effetto collaterale in più,
viene prescritto quando ci sono problemi di mazza duro da mogano ... 
Che poi, viene preso in modo per prolungare ... per raddoppiare ecc. è un'altra storia ... 
Infatti ... il discorso del mercato nero. 

BASTA. 


sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è questo secondo me l'equivoco di fondo.
> 
> *erezione non significa piacere*


No, però un po' ci sta. 

Se non ci sono reali problemi "idraulici", ci sta che lui possa sentirsi un po' baro (sintetizzo). 
Ci sta anche che lei possa sentirsi un po' sminuita.

Anni fa con una ragazza con cui ci sono stati sei mesi di corteggiamento via internet, foto, chat, scambi quotidiani di mail zozze, quando ci siamo incontrati è capitato di fare cilecca (il carico di aspettative era enorme e me lo sentivo da giorni) e lei l'ha presa male. 

Era un buco nell'acqua previsto da giorni per tanti motivi e se avessi voluto andare sul sicuro, se avessi vinto la timidezza di farmelo prescrivere dal mio medico, ecc. avrei potuto prendere il Viagra. 

Con il Viagra e un po' di onestà intellettuale verso me stesso, mi sarei sentito più virile una volta rivestitomi?
Sapendo del Viagra, lei l'avrebbe presa meglio (battute a parte...)?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma porca vacca, DOVE DICO UNA COSA DEL GENERE?
> Non ho mica negato che si facciano delle ricerche a riguardo
> ...


vado a ricercare la sindrome. Se non la trovo con gugle, chiedo a Eratò.



... sono morta dal ridere:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, però un po' ci sta.
> 
> Se non ci sono reali problemi "idraulici", ci sta che lui possa sentirsi un po' baro (sintetizzo).
> Ci sta anche che lei possa sentirsi un po' sminuita.
> ...


Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vado a ricercare la sindrome. Se non la trovo con gugle, chiedo a Eratò.
> 
> 
> 
> ... sono morta dal ridere:rotfl:



Ciao

ehh, la lingua italiana, ha tanti misteri ... 


sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


40 (già so che tra un lustro passerò da mogano a spaghetto al dente, non ricordarmelo).


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> 40 (già so che tra un lustro passerò da mogano a spaghetto al dente, non ricordarmelo).


E già sti problemi? Comunque avresti fatto bene a prenderlo. Mica per lei. Per te.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma porca vacca, DOVE DICO UNA COSA DEL GENERE?
> Non ho mica negato che si facciano delle ricerche a riguardo
> ...


La tua spiegazione mi sembra più che eloquente


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vado a ricercare la sindrome. Se non la trovo con gugle, chiedo a Eratò.
> 
> 
> 
> ... sono morta dal ridere:rotfl:


Anche io ma ammettiamolo più chiara di qualsiasi testo scientifico :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E già sti problemi? Comunque avresti fatto bene a prenderlo. Mica per lei. Per te.


Ma non è questione di problemi.
Purtroppo, nella stragranda maggioranza di casi, il lato psicologico ti fotte prima che tu riesca a fottere...
Indi per cui un aiuto è tanto di guadagnato.
Vero è che il Viagra in realtà andrebbe usato sotto controllo medico perchè è un medicinale fatto appositamente per problemi di "meccanica", ma quando entra in gioco il lato psicologico c'è poco da stare allegri.
Chi usa il Viagra per questi motivi riesce forse anche per la tranquillità di aver preso qualcosa che possa aiutare a portare a termine un rapporto.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di problemi.
> Purtroppo, nella stragranda maggioranza di casi, il lato psicologico ti fotte prima che tu riesca a fottere...
> Indi per cui un aiuto è tanto di guadagnato.
> Vero è che il Viagra in realtà andrebbe usato sotto controllo medico perchè è un medicinale fatto appositamente per problemi di "meccanica", ma quando entra in gioco il lato psicologico c'è poco da stare allegri.
> Chi usa il Viagra per questi motivi riesce forse anche per la tranquillità di aver preso qualcosa che possa aiutare a portare a termine un rapporto.


Bè no sono problemi. Un conto è venire subito, in caso, un altro è non armare proprio e c'è un monte di differenza.


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no sono problemi. Un conto è venire subito, in caso, un altro è non armare proprio e c'è un monte di differenza.


Se le cause sono psicologiche io non ci vedo grossa differenza.
Diverso è il discorso meccanico...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se le cause sono psicologiche io non ci vedo grossa differenza.
> Diverso è il discorso meccanico...


Merda, è differentissimo dal punto di vista dei presupposti. In un caso alzi comunque, anche se casomai duri poco, nell'altro non alzi affatto ed è ben peggio. Hai voglia.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E già sti problemi? Comunque avresti fatto bene a prenderlo. Mica per lei. Per te.


A parte la delusione e l'incazzatura iniziale, invece penso di aver fatto bene a non prenderlo. Avevo 33 anni e dopo 10 minuti l'amico si era già risvegliato. Non è una non-trombata che ti cambia la vita, anche se quello era l'apice di una giornaliero scambio di robe sordide e confidenziali e forse ero spaventato dal fatto di conoscerla troppo bene.
Penso fosse una situazione normale e umana. Anche la sua, peraltro, è stata una reazione umana e dopo mezzora mi ha chiesto scusa per una frase infelice.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, però un po' ci sta.
> 
> Se non ci sono reali problemi "idraulici", ci sta che lui possa sentirsi un po' baro (sintetizzo).
> Ci sta anche che lei possa sentirsi un po' sminuita.
> ...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E già sti problemi? Comunque avresti fatto bene a prenderlo. Mica per lei. Per te.



concordo con joey, secondo me avresti espresso il te stesso che corrispondeva a tutto il periodo precedente di corteggiamento, foto, mail.
e io l'avrei pure condiviso con lei


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> A parte la delusione e l'incazzatura iniziale, invece penso di aver fatto bene a non prenderlo. Avevo 33 anni e dopo 10 minuti l'amico si era già risvegliato. Non è una non-trombata che ti cambia la vita, anche se quello era l'apice di una giornaliero scambio di robe sordide e confidenziali e forse ero spaventato dal fatto di conoscerla troppo bene.
> Penso fosse una situazione normale e umana. Anche la sua, peraltro, è stata una reazione umana e dopo mezzora mi ha chiesto scusa per una frase infelice.


Ahhhhhhh, aspè. Pensavo fosse un fatto recente. A trentatre anni potevi fare certo a meno del viagra. Diciamo forse che manco te lo aspettavi pienamente ed è stata forse una sorpresa, più che il buco dell'acqua previsto che dicevi. Anche perchè a quell'età in effetti non dovrebbe capitare.


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Merda, è differentissimo dal punto di vista dei presupposti. In un caso alzi comunque, anche se casomai duri poco, nell'altro non alzi affatto ed è ben peggio. Hai voglia.


Sì, ma stiamo facendo confusione...sono chiari i presupposti che dici tu, quello che intendevo io è che ci sono persone che per cause psicologiche o durano poco o proprio hanno la parte che non collabora.
Sono le cause che sono diverse...sia le cause psicologiche che quelle meccaniche si possono curare in qualche modo.
Psicologicamente una persona può pensare di avere una soluzione col Viagra, che dà sicuramente una mano meccanica, ma non sottovalutiamo il lato psicologico, ovvero l'uomo pensa "sto tranquillo perchè ho preso la pasticca"...e da lì è una discesa.
Bisognerebbe capire la cause di partenza, a prescindere dalla poca durata o dalla totale assenza di erezione.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma stiamo facendo confusione...sono chiari i presupposti che dici tu, quello che intendevo io è che ci sono persone che per cause psicologiche o durano poco o proprio hanno la parte che non collabora.
> Sono le cause che sono diverse...sia le cause psicologiche che quelle meccaniche si possono curare in qualche modo.
> Psicologicamente una persona può pensare di avere una soluzione col Viagra, che dà sicuramente una mano meccanica, ma non sottovalutiamo il lato psicologico, ovvero l'uomo pensa "sto tranquillo perchè ho preso la pasticca"...e da lì è una discesa.
> Bisognerebbe capire la cause di partenza, a prescindere dalla poca durata o dalla totale assenza di erezione.


..


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo con joey, secondo me avresti espresso il te stesso che corrispondeva a tutto il periodo precedente di corteggiamento, foto, mail.
> e io l'avrei pure condiviso con lei


Io non concordo 
Credo che abbia fatto bene
Al posto di lei mi sarei incaxzata di più sapendo che aveva preso un aiuto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhh, aspè. Pensavo fosse un fatto recente. A trentatre anni potevi fare certo a meno del viagra. Diciamo forse che manco te lo aspettavi pienamente ed è stata forse una sorpresa, più che il buco dell'acqua previsto che dicevi. Anche perchè a quell'età in effetti non dovrebbe capitare.


33 anni: è capitato in due situazioni che erano troppo per me. Con quella di cui dicevo prima, è finita lì. Con l'altra (vissuta in contemporanea a quella sopra) ci sono stati diversi incontri ma la reazione era sempre la consistenza di una lumaca. :mexican: Dopo la seconda volta ho iniziato a riderci sopra perchè l'amichetto si risvegliava appena dopo averla salutata. 

In quel momento questo troppo portava il mio amichetto a reagire così. Non so nemmeno spiegare bene il troppo: troppo trasgressive, troppo tempo, troppe aspettative, troppa conoscenza di chi avevo di fronte. Dopo ho realizzato che è stata una specie di autoprotezione: con ragazze che sapevo essere meno "scafate" andava tutto egregiamente.


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ..


...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non concordo
> 
> Credo che abbia fatto bene
> 
> Al posto di lei mi sarei incaxzata di più sapendo che aveva preso un aiuto.



Se me l'avesse tenuto nascosto probabilmente anch'io.
Ma qui stiamo parlando di "relazioni" che avevano alla base la trasgressione e il divertimento puro, se ho capito bene lo spirito di president.


----------



## drusilla (3 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se me l'avesse tenuto nascosto probabilmente anch'io.
> Ma qui stiamo parlando di "relazioni" che avevano alla base la trasgressione e il divertimento puro, se ho capito bene lo spirito di president.


Alla fine, in assenza di patologie, per un fine ludico condiviso, va anche bene. Ma     usarla di nascosto per me è barare, come se uno si beve due whiskey per farsi coraggio... con la differenza che i sintomi di alcool li so riconoscere e lo sgamo, questi del viagra no


----------



## lothar57 (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, però un po' ci sta.
> 
> Se non ci sono reali problemi "idraulici", ci sta che lui possa sentirsi un po' baro (sintetizzo).
> Ci sta anche che lei possa sentirsi un po' sminuita.
> ...


Fatto lo stesso a giugno,''finito''con fatica enorme.Anch'io non vedevo l'ora del motel,i baci in auto,erano stati ottimo preludio.Ma dopo..vuoi i suoi 30 anni in meno,vuoi che non mi sembrava vero...insomma,non e'stata passeggiata.


----------



## JON (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho letto questa lettera scritta da una donna tradita all'amante di suo marito...
> Fermo restando che sia vera, voi lo avreste fatto? E parlando in questi termine del coniuge!?
> 
> _Cara signora, le scrivo per chiederle  come le sia venuto in mente di indurre mio marito in tentazione. Lui,  un’anima così fragile, tanto da non aver saputo dirle di no. Lui, con un  cervello così mal funzionante, tanto da aver scelto come luogo del  tradimento il nostro letto.
> ...



Nikita, guarda che invece è notevole. Quale ridicolizzata?

Vera o non vera, è pure divertente.


----------



## Horny (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Al netto delle parole, di concreto rimane "migliora tonicità e durata" e questo lo si sapeva.
> 
> Quindi se Horby scrive "a me l'effetto che ho visto fare al viagra non è piaciuto" intende la solita storia della trombata troppo lunga o c'è altro?


Esattamente.


----------



## Horny (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo e il fatto che le sembra di non poter collaborare al piacere dell'uomo


a me piace il momento dell'orgasmo.
se causato da qualcosa che si dice, ad esempio, ancora di più.
col viagra diventavano molto più difficoltosi questi meccanismi.
oh, poi magari solo per quei due....ma guarda caso....in assenza di viagra
non mi è' mai capitato....almeno per quanto sapessi...poi


----------



## Horny (3 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è questo secondo me l'equivoco di fondo.
> 
> _erezione_ non significa _piacere_


NO, io mi riferivo all'orgasmo e a come io lo provocavo, non all'erezione!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se me l'avesse tenuto nascosto probabilmente anch'io.
> Ma qui stiamo parlando di "relazioni" che avevano alla base la trasgressione e il divertimento puro, se ho capito bene lo spirito di president.


Proprio per questo.
Se alla base c'é la trasgressione è il divertimento voglio che sia reale. 
Probabilmente ci sarei rimasta male ne avrei parlato e avrei sperato in un secondo incontro. Ma se non è cosa non lo è per me. Capisco l'aiutino in una situazione di reale bisogno (problemi reali e conclamati di erezione)


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> a me piace il momento dell'orgasmo.
> se causato da qualcosa che si dice, ad esempio, ancora di più.
> col viagra diventavano molto più difficoltosi questi meccanismi.
> oh, poi magari solo per quei due....ma guarda caso....in assenza di viagra
> non mi è' mai capitato....almeno per quanto sapessi...poi





horby ha detto:


> NO, io mi riferivo all'orgasmo e a come io lo provocavo, non all'erezione!!!!!!


Non ho capito, scusami


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> NO, io mi riferivo all'orgasmo e a come io lo provocavo, non all'erezione!!!!!!




Capisco. Se tu vuoi che tutto finisca nel giro di tre minuti (esagero) e magari anche sentirti dire " tu sei troppo, non resisto".

Però forse ho capito male, in  tal caso scusami.


----------



## Horny (3 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisco. Se tu vuoi che tutto finisca nel giro di tre minuti (esagero) e magari anche sentirti dire " tu sei troppo, non resisto".
> 
> Però forse ho capito male, in  tal caso scusami.


no.
uno che mi dice così mi fa ridere.
ma certo la questione non deve durare troppo a lungo,
io i miei orgasmi o ce li ho velocemente e non ce li ho mai, e
devo sentire che lui è molto coinvolto da me e che si trattiene,
e non che senza problemi se ne stà col pene della medesima rigidità per ore,
indipendentemente da ciò che faccio e dico io.
se io sono venuta o meno, se io sono stanca, triste, arrabbiata, eccitata, di buon umore,
se magari piango, o rido, o racconto una storia.
e il momento dell'orgasmo di lui deve essere in sintonia e di comune accordo.
deve intendo a me piace così.
ora specifichiamo, non dico che il viagra faccia necessariamente questo effetto,
ma di sicuro aumenta rigidità del pene e durata dell'erezione CHIMICAMENTE,
e quindi INDIPENDENTEMENTE da altri fattori (ovvero A PARITA' DI ALTRI FATTORI).
a me quella eccessiva rigidità non piaceva, mi faceva sentire di meno, molto di meno.
per la durata ho già detto.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> no.
> uno che mi dice così mi fa ridere.
> ma certo la questione non deve durare troppo a lungo,
> io i miei orgasmi o ce li ho velocemente e non ce li ho mai, e
> ...


Nel senso che vuoi che venga con te?
Io fatico a seguirti ma non voglio entrare nei dettagli se non ti va 
Io preferisco prolungare il più possibile il primo orgasmo e poi averne altri prima che venga lui. Non sempre, ma se il tempo lo consente è il miglior modo per me


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> e il momento dell'orgasmo di lui deve essere in sintonia e di comune accordo.


Cosa vuol dire che l'orgasmo di lui deve essere di comune accordo?


----------



## LDS (4 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire che l'orgasmo di lui deve essere di comune accordo?



che fai una richiesta scritta in carta spermata:

oggi in data 04 novembre 2014 il sottoscritto, pisello di tizio, richiede il permesso di eiaculare alle ore 10:25 in una delle tre cavità previste dall'articolo 4 del codice del chiavatore.
qualora vi sia il diniego, o una richiesta di postporre l'atto, si è pregati di notificarlo entro 60 minuti dalla data di scadenza.

in fica, 
data e firma. 


Horby, delle volte mi fai gelare il sangue.


----------



## Palladiano (4 Novembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> che fai una richiesta scritta in carta spermata:
> 
> oggi in data 04 novembre 2014 il sottoscritto, pisello di tizio, richiede il permesso di eiaculare alle ore 10:25 in una delle tre cavità previste dall'articolo 4 del codice del chiavatore.
> qualora vi sia il diniego, o una richiesta di postporre l'atto, si è pregati di notificarlo entro 60 minuti dalla data di scadenza.
> ...


Bello iniziare la giornata con una risata!
Io forse ho capito horby cosa intende. È una "fissa" anche di mia moglie.
Ma sulla mia signora ho un sospetto....
Però aspettiamo l'interpretazione autentica di horby


----------



## gas (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel senso che vuoi che venga con te?
> Io fatico a seguirti ma non voglio entrare nei dettagli se non ti va
> Io preferisco prolungare il più possibile il primo orgasmo e poi averne altri prima che venga lui. Non sempre, ma se il tempo lo consente è il miglior modo per me


non è detto che sia il tempo a definire la possibilità di prolungare l'orgasmo


----------



## Nicka (4 Novembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> che fai una richiesta scritta in carta spermata:
> 
> oggi in data 04 novembre 2014 il sottoscritto, pisello di tizio, richiede il permesso di eiaculare alle ore 10:25 in una delle tre cavità previste dall'articolo 4 del codice del chiavatore.
> qualora vi sia il diniego, o una richiesta di postporre l'atto, si è pregati di notificarlo entro 60 minuti dalla data di scadenza.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Madonna che ansia!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel senso che vuoi che venga con te?
> Io fatico a seguirti ma non voglio entrare nei dettagli se non ti va
> Io preferisco prolungare il più possibile il primo orgasmo e poi averne altri prima che venga lui. Non sempre, ma se il tempo lo consente è il miglior modo per me


Se non ho capito male il problema si riassume con "chimicamente". Premesso che non le piacciono quelli che durano troppo, sapere che il trombatore dura tanto ed è così duro per il doping e non per lei non le piace. (Però Horby, cazzo. Capire quello che vuoi dire è come trovare un filo logico ad una canzone di Tiziano Ferro).

Pure io ci rimasi male quando cacciarono Ben Johnson da Seul '88, comunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se non ho capito male il problema si riassume con "chimicamente". Premesso che non le piacciono quelli che durano troppo, sapere che il trombatore dura tanto ed è così duro per il doping e non per lei non le piace. (Però Horby, cazzo. Capire quello che vuoi dire è come trovare un filo logico ad una canzone di Tiziano Ferro).
> 
> Pure io ci rimasi male quando cacciarono Ben Johnson da Seul '88, comunque.


Credo che non le piaccia che duri a lungo e basta.


----------



## Palladiano (4 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo che non le piaccia che duri a lungo e basta.


esatto è il "sospetto" di cui scrivevo sopra. veniamo insieme così vieni e finisci qui


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se non ho capito male il problema si riassume con "chimicamente". Premesso che non le piacciono quelli che durano troppo, sapere che il trombatore dura tanto ed è così duro per il doping e non per lei non le piace. (Però Horby, cazzo. Capire quello che vuoi dire è come trovare un filo logico ad una canzone di Tiziano Ferro).
> 
> Pure io ci rimasi male quando cacciarono Ben Johnson da Seul '88, comunque.


Sul capire quello che vuol dire mi trovi d'accordo. Una faticaccia sempre
Sul resto la penso in qualche modo come lei. Non sulla durata
Distinguo molto l'uso in una relazione stabile rispetto al tentativo di essere quello che non sei in un incontro sporadico..


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo che non le piaccia che duri a lungo e basta.



ma la cosa dell'orgasmo l'hai capita?


----------



## sienne (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma la cosa dell'orgasmo l'hai capita?



Ciao

credo, almeno lo zio del mio ex così me lo ha spiegato, che se ti funziona,
non solo è un fattore che prolunghi, ma rischi anche che è una "fatica" poi che ti arrivi ... 


sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma la cosa dell'orgasmo l'hai capita?


- Ah sì dai vienimi dentro. Riempimi tutta.
- Champagne per brindare a un incontro.  Con te che già eri di un altro.

Quando lei vuole, lui apre il rubinetto. Capito?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, almeno lo zio del mio ex così me lo ha spiegato, che se ti funziona,
> non solo è un fattore che prolunghi, ma rischi anche che è una "fatica" poi che ti arrivi ...
> ...


E questo mi era chiaro
Non capisco cosa intende lei per l'orgasmo come lo vuole lei
Nel senso che vuole essere lei a decidere quando deve venire?
Mi spiace andare nel dettaglio ma credo che io e horby siamo dal punto di vista sessuale agli antipodi (oddio forse non solo in questo ) e mi piacerebbe capire e confrontarmi


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> - Ah sì dai vienimi dentro. Riempimi tutta.
> - Champagne per brindare a un incontro. Con te che già eri di un altro.
> 
> Quando lei vuole, lui apre il rubinetto. Capito?




Un orgasmo a comando?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma la cosa dell'orgasmo l'hai capita?


Mah, forse con concordato più che nella tempistica nel luogo ove il poverino dovesse eiaculare. Suppongo. Anche perchè non è che ti puoi mettere d'accordo sui tempi e manco Horby potrebbe pensare il contrario.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, *forse con concordato più che nella tempistica nel luogo ove il poverino dovesse eiaculare*. Suppongo. Anche perchè non è che ti puoi mettere d'accordo sui tempi e manco Horby potrebbe pensare il contrario.


e questo con il viagra non lo puoi concordare?
continuo a non capire


----------



## sienne (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e questo con il viagra non lo puoi concordare?
> continuo a non capire



Ciao

questo solo lei te lo potrà dire.

La cosa che mi lascia così ... è il fatto che l'amore si fa in due.
E lei conosceva quei due e come era unirsi a loro ...
Mi chiedo, perché hanno preso il viagra senza dirle nulla. 
Se lei era pronta a unirsi a loro, vuol anche dire che come lo facevano le andava bene ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e questo con il viagra non lo puoi concordare?
> continuo a non capire


Con il viagra s'allungano i tempi. Ma poi non è che c'è da capire, è sconnessa.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Con il viagra s'allungano i tempi*. Ma poi non è che c'è da capire, è sconnessa.


ok. Ma tu parlavi di luoghi dove venire


----------



## LDS (4 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Madonna che ansia!



come stai ?

saranno una decina di giorni che mi sono assentato.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> come stai ?
> 
> *saranno una decina di giorni che mi sono assentato*.


E hai fatto male. Ma che si lascia sola una come Nicka


----------



## LDS (4 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E hai fatto male. Ma che si lascia sola una come Nicka


lascia perdere che non ho ancora finito di insultarmi. 
qua sto continuando a fare puttante su puttanate.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lascia perdere che non ho ancora finito di insultarmi.
> qua sto continuando a fare puttante su puttanate.


Lo diceva pure Nicka, l'altra sera, alla gang bang mensile


----------



## LDS (4 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo diceva pure Nicka, l'altra sera, alla gang bang mensile


ma non avete il mio numero di telefono per invitarmi? :sonar:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok. Ma tu parlavi di luoghi dove venire


Sì, ma ti dicevo è sconnessa. Non c'è un filo logico. L'unica cosa è che il viagra è per la tempistica, gli accordi presi in anticipo invece per il luogo ove venire.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma ti dicevo è sconnessa. Non c'è un filo logico. L'unica cosa è che il viagra è per la tempistica, gli accordi presi in anticipo invece per il luogo ove venire.



Va bè rinuncio
Mi verrebbero altre 10 domande


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Scusate ma io non vi capisco.
io non considero strana o sconnessa una persona ad esempio a cui piace
scopare con penetrazione continua per un'ora di fila e mettersi tre profilattici e farsi infilare contemporaneamente un vibratore nel culo.
a me pare una persona normalissima coi suoi gusti sessuali.
non la trovo neppure ridicola e non ho alcuna curiosità nei riguardi di tutti questi dettagli altrui.
io avevo invece molta curiosità di provare direttamente le pratiche sessuali di cui avevo sentito parlare o che mi ero immaginata.
l'ho fatto.
per la maggior parte non mi sono piaciute.
comunque a me non dispiace scrivere.
anzi.
se siete interessati vi descrivo tutte le mie scopate nel dettaglio,
anche se magari avrò difficoltà con la parte emozionale.
in certi casi la mia e' stata una curiosità quasi scientifica, e nessuna
di queste pratiche, anche quando non gradevoli PER ME, mi ha traumatizzata.
visto che detesto annoiare le gente, attenderò le vostre domande.
di comune accordo vi stupisce?
boh, a me piace che il partner mi dica se vuole venire, o comunque me lo faccia capire.
non è' che sottoscriva un accordo......mah....mi pareva su per flou precisarlo.
inoltre in un rapporto consolidato questo meccanismi vengono abbastanza automatici.
sul fatto che mi piace che i l partner venga dentro, lo confermo.
il sapere del liquido seminale mi piace abbastanza, quindi...
lo trovate strano? Ridicolo?
sconnesso?
.......


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè rinuncio
> Mi verrebbero altre 10 domande


chiedi pure, non c'è problema.


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> esatto è il "sospetto" di cui scrivevo sopra. veniamo insieme così vieni e finisci qui


non insieme, ma non metterci 3 ore perché ripeto, io gli orgasmi o li ho subito o non li ho.
dopo mi ci vuole del tempo, ore per averne altri, e nel frattempo mi annoio.


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, almeno lo zio del mio ex così me lo ha spiegato, che se ti funziona,
> non solo è un fattore che prolunghi, ma rischi anche che è una "fatica" poi che ti arrivi ...
> ...


Esattamente
o almeno questo ho sperimentato.
ripeto, benvenuto chi voglia condividere le proprie,
di esperienze, perché qua, in concreto,
e per quanto sinteticamente, mi sono espressa solo io.


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

Mi sono perso troppe pagine, quale sarebbe l'oggetto della contesa?


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Ma guardate,
 visto che a me piace scrivere, e voi siete così interessati,
aprirò un blog sulle mie esperienze sessuali.
cosi non andiamo ot.
attendo conferma che davvero interessi.
li potrete anche porre tutte le domande che vi vengono.


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mi sono perso troppe pagine, quale sarebbe l'oggetto della contesa?


Wei! 
C'e' grosso interesse per la mia vita sessuale.
praticamente li faccio ridere.


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> - Ah sì dai vienimi dentro. Riempimi tutta.
> - Champagne per brindare a un incontro.  Con te che già eri di un altro.
> 
> Quando lei vuole, lui apre il rubinetto. Capito?


?????
Era una domanda.
si, mi piace se il partner viene dentro.
anche in bocca.
eri di un altro?
no, preferisco avere un partner alla volta.
mai tradito nessuno e 
sperimentate cose di gruppo ma non avevo
praticamente mai orgasmi.


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e questo con il viagra non lo puoi concordare?
> continuo a non capire


Vedi spiegazione di sienne


----------



## LDS (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ?????
> Era una domanda.
> si, mi piace se il partner viene dentro.
> anche in bocca.
> ...


alla fine ti conosceremo meglio dei tuoi partner lol


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

Ed è strano che a una donna piaccia farsi venire dentro, o addosso, o in bocca, sulle tette, sulla pancia, sul culo o dove le pare? Non ho capito


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo solo lei te lo potrà dire.
> 
> ...


il mio ex ha cominciato ad avere rapporti sessuali con me prendendo il viagra.
quando non l'ha più preso la differenza si è vista.
il suo pene aveva la rigidità standard.
poi c'erano molti altri problemi di natura psicologica per cui lui cominciava a masturbarsi perché era convinto di non riuscire a mantenere l'erezione.
io di tutto questo mi sono data la spiegazione.
ma non vorrei tediare nessuno.
l'altro tizio era una scopata occasionale, che è' rimasta tale,
3 o 4 volte.
ho osservato la situazione, dato che avevo già avuto esperienza col mio ex, e mi è' venuto il sospetto che lo utilizzasse.
in effetti c'è lo aveva in bagno.


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ed è strano che a una donna piaccia farsi venire dentro, o addosso, o in bocca, sulle tette, sulla pancia, sul culo o dove le pare? Non ho capito


a non lo so.
Per me no.
attendiamo le risposte degli altri intervenuti.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Scusate ma io non vi capisco.
> io non considero strana o sconnessa una persona ad esempio a cui piace
> scopare con penetrazione continua per un'ora di fila e mettersi tre profilattici e farsi infilare contemporaneamente un vibratore nel culo.
> a me pare una persona normalissima coi suoi gusti sessuali.
> ...



Per quel che mi riguarda non è questione ne di strano ne di ridicolo e ci mancherebbe altro
Semplicemente non capivo e non capisco, ed ero seriamente interessata, a questa cosa del viagra non avendone avuta esperienza
E anche ora che hai scritto non ti seguo ma non voglio assolutamente che ti senti in obbligo di spiegare anche perchè probabilmente nella tua testa è chiara e il problema sono io.
ti neretto la parte che non ho capito
sul venire dentro concordo assolutamente per esempio


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ed è strano che a una donna piaccia farsi venire dentro, o addosso, o in bocca, sulle tette, sulla pancia, sul culo o dove le pare? Non ho capito


Assolutamente no
non capivo il concordarlo prima
L'unica cosa che io concordo è se non può venirmi dentro. Poi lascio che la cosa vada come vada senza concordarlo prima


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

*ora ho capito*



horby ha detto:


> non insieme, ma non metterci 3 ore perché ripeto, io gli orgasmi o li ho subito o non li ho.
> dopo mi ci vuole del tempo, ore per averne altri, e nel frattempo mi annoio.


questo post mi ha chiarito
ci sono arrivata finalmente
hai un orgasmo solo e dopo devi aspettare tempo quindi ok che se l'altro va per le lunghe non provi piacere, anzi magari anche fastidio.


----------



## Palladiano (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ed è strano che a una donna piaccia farsi venire dentro, o addosso, o in bocca, sulle tette, sulla pancia, sul culo o dove le pare? Non ho capito


No infatti. niente di strano.
horny apri il blog, va


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Esattamente
> o almeno questo ho sperimentato.
> ripeto, benvenuto chi voglia condividere le proprie,
> di esperienze, perché qua, in concreto,
> e per quanto sinteticamente, mi sono espressa solo io.



Non mi sembra.

Sia io sia altre abbiamo scritto che per noi comprende molto di piu' che la semplice penetrazione.

Poi non e' che una debba mettersi a scrivere parola per parola attimo per attimo che fa.

Comunque da tre minuti a tre ore  ne scorre di differenza. 


C'e' stato anche chi ha scritto che arrivava all'orgasmo  immediatamente prima di cominciare. 
Quindi niente di   particolarmente strano  ne il tuo ne il nostro modo di vivere differentemente i rapporti sessuali.

Del resto quello che provano gli altri, spesso anche di chi si sdraia con noi, possiamo solo immaginarlo, non provarlo.

Io, magari sbagliando,  sono convinta siano piu' fortunate le donne rispetto  agli uomini in un rapporto sessuale 'con i fiocchi'.

Credo sia perche' un uomo non puo' neppure immaginarlo quante volte 'ti manda in paradiso'  in breve (non brevissimo) tempo.

Ai voglia a descriverlo. Non e' mai come provarlo.
Ti posso pure descrivere il panorama sulla cima della Marmolada in dicembre in una giornata di sole, ma esserci toglie il fiato!


----------



## Spider (4 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> No infatti. niente di strano.
> horny apri il blog, va


diciamo che Horny..da come si pone è una che ha sperimentato parecchio,
 ma assaporato poco.
può succedere, anzi.
mi chiedo in fondo se non abbia ragione.
a naso direi di si.
potrebbe sfatare molti luoghi comuni.


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> questo post mi ha chiarito
> ci sono arrivata finalmente
> hai un orgasmo solo e dopo devi aspettare tempo quindi ok che se l'altro va per le lunghe non provi piacere, anzi magari anche fastidio.


O uno o più di uno, ravvicinati. Poi stop


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> No infatti. niente di strano.
> horny apri il blog, va


Horny :mexican::mexican:
Qualcuno però' che trovava strano e ridicolo c'era.....
non mi riferivo a te.


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non mi sembra.
> 
> Sia io sia altre abbiamo scritto che per noi comprende molto di piu' che la semplice penetrazione.
> 
> ...


inutile precisare che non mi riferivo nemmeno a te.
mi riferivo a chiara matraini, al tizio che dice che sono sconnessa, LSD qualche altro.
in ogni caso io, rispetto alla maggioranza, ho fornito molti dettagli.
facile deridere o dire sconnesso o dare giudizi tipo maestrina.....


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

Appena torno in attività partecipo più attivamente a sta discussione.
Sto thread è come una puntata di Master Chef in un centro di dimagrimento forzato, pietà


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente no
> non capivo il concordarlo prima
> L'unica cosa che io concordo è se non può venirmi dentro. Poi lascio che la cosa vada come vada senza concordarlo prima


Ma non ho scritto che lo concordo prima.
solo che piace sapere quando lo farà o comunque parlarne mentre lo stiamo facendo


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Appena torno in attività partecipo più attivamente a sta discussione.
> Sto thread è come una puntata di Master Chef in un centro di dimagrimento forzato, pietà


pensa quando anche tutti gli altri forniranno i dettagli ahahahhhhhh, chissà quanti strano, svalvolato e tu mi devi spiegare e tu confondi questo con quest'altro che pioveranno......


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma non ho scritto che lo concordo prima.
> solo che piace sapere quando lo farà o comunque parlarne mentre lo stiamo facendo


Ah ok
Vedi che ora mi è tutto più chiaro?
Ho i miei tempi


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> pensa quando anche tutti gli altri forniranno i dettagli ahahahhhhhh, chissà quanti strano, svalvolato e tu mi devi spiegare e tu confondi questo con quest'altro che pioveranno......


Però mi sembra che più o meno tutti abbiamo fornito dettagli, o mi sono persa io dei pezzi


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Preciso che non mi dispiace spiegare, anzi.
non sono irritata ma anzi molto divertita.
analizzando in dettaglio si vede che ciascuno legge ciò che vuol leggere,
e che gli permette di assumere il ruolo che si è scelto qua dentro.
poi con alcuni è' più facile che con altri, mettere in atto il meccanismo.


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

apri il blog, horny.
è dai tempi di tebe che i blogs hanno le ragnatele
fallo assolutamente


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

chi è horny?


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi è horny?


è un termine che si usa nel porno


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però mi sembra che più o meno tutti abbiamo fornito dettagli, o mi sono persa io dei pezzi


Insomma, non direi.....ma ognuno dice quello che si sente......anche nulla.....ma nel caso riterrei più corretto non sparare giudizi su chi invece si espone in prima persona e con sincerità. 
Es il tuo ex e' un mentecatto, tu sei sconnessa
(e non sono per niente offesa....figuriamoci quanto mi tocca il suo eventuale essere mentecatto :carneval


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi è horny?


il mio nuovo nick......


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> è un termine che si usa nel porno


bravo :up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Insomma, non direi.....ma ognuno dice quello che si sente......anche nulla.....ma nel caso riterrei più corretto non sparare giudizi su chi invece si espone in prima persona e con sincerità.
> Es il tuo ex e' un mentecatto, tu sei sconnessa
> (e non sono per niente offesa....figuriamoci quanto mi tocca il suo eventuale essere mentecatto :carneval


Ho sbagliato a dire tutti, in effetti
Io non mi sono mai fatta problemi a parlare di sesso qui dentro,


----------



## Palladiano (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Appena torno in attività partecipo più attivamente a sta discussione.
> Sto thread è come una puntata di Master Chef in un centro di dimagrimento forzato, pietà


A chi lo dici!!! Non avrei saputo rendere meglio l'idea...


----------



## Palladiano (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> bravo :up:


Non lo sapevo e chiedo scusa. Ma scrivo da cell e lui ha spesso volontà propria. Per esempio come schiaccio la s lui mi dice sto arrivando. È mi coniuga i verbi al passato remoto
Boh


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> il mio nuovo nick......


ho la enne invadente, chiedo scusa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Insomma, non direi.....ma ognuno dice quello che si sente......anche nulla.....ma nel caso riterrei più corretto non sparare giudizi su chi invece si espone in prima persona e con sincerità.
> Es il tuo ex e' un mentecatto, tu sei sconnessa
> (e non sono per niente offesa....figuriamoci quanto mi tocca il suo eventuale essere mentecatto :carneval



Scusa horby, il giudizio non era su di te, casomai sul tuo ex.
Ed è ovviamente un giudizio parziale e basato solo su quanto espresso da te a riguardo.
Dopodiché confrontiamoci su ciò che vuoi.
Io nella vita ho fatto sempre sesso da "molto soddisfacente" in su. Ho sempre raggiunto almeno un orgasmo anche in rapporti occasionali, anche una tantum. Quando ho scopato per la prima volta col mio primo amante credo di aver urlato per mezzora, tanto fu forte l'orgasmo raggiunto. L'unico problema ( parola grossa) che ho ampiamente risolto in qualche occasione potrebbe essere stato il fatto che un uomo venisse la prima volta prima di me. Ma è capitato di rado, e siccome per me il sesso è un dialogo, ho trovato il modo di continuare a dialogare piacevolmente fino allo scontro successivo


----------



## Palladiano (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho la enne invadente, chiedo scusa


Anche io (pag27) ho scritto horny!!


----------



## drusilla (4 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Anche io (pag27) ho scritto horny!!


Ma non vuol dire semplicemente arrapato in english?


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non mi sembra.
> 
> Sia io sia altre abbiamo scritto che per noi comprende molto di piu' che la semplice penetrazione.
> 
> ...


*
*verissimo il panorama toglie il fiato ma l'amore e come atto finale l'orgasmo delle volte  era di una paradisiaca  esperienza e delle volte si arrivava a dolore acuto per il troppo piacere, beati tempi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicka (4 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo diceva pure Nicka, l'altra sera, alla gang bang mensile


Divertito eh!?!?!?


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo e chiedo scusa. Ma scrivo da cell e lui ha spesso volontà propria. Per esempio come schiaccio la s lui mi dice sto arrivando. È mi coniuga i verbi al passato remoto
> Boh


ma quale scusa!!!!!
e' stato un errore simpaticissimo.
un segno del destino.
potremmo chiamare il blog:
le scopate di horny


----------



## Palladiano (4 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma non vuol dire semplicemente arrapato in english?


Allora si addice a me


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Divertito eh!?!?!?


----------



## Nicka (4 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


Prossima volta invito anche LDS...vediamo che combina...


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prossima volta invito anche LDS...vediamo che combina...


Porta il vino


----------



## Nicka (4 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Porta il vino


Bene!!!


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma non vuol dire semplicemente arrapato in english?


esatto


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa horby, il giudizio non era su di te, casomai sul tuo ex.
> Ed è ovviamente un giudizio parziale e basato solo su quanto espresso da te a riguardo.
> Dopodiché confrontiamoci su ciò che vuoi.
> Io nella vita ho fatto sempre sesso da "molto soddisfacente" in su. Ho sempre raggiunto almeno un orgasmo anche in rapporti occasionali, anche una tantum. Quando ho scopato per la prima volta col mio primo amante credo di aver urlato per mezzora, tanto fu forte l'orgasmo raggiunto. L'unico problema ( parola grossa) che ho ampiamente risolto in qualche occasione potrebbe essere stato il fatto che un uomo venisse la prima volta prima di me. Ma è capitato di rado, e siccome per me il sesso è un dialogo, ho trovato il modo di continuare a dialogare piacevolmente fino allo scontro successivo


Ma il fatto che fosse su di lui, che mi sta pure sulle palle, non fa alcuna differenza,
non trovi?
vedi, ora il tono del conversare e' del tutto diverso. 
Sempre da come lo leggo IO.
bene, tu sei stata molto fortunata, oppure brava nel senso che prima di me
sei diventata consapevole dei tuoi gusti e delle tue esigenze.
Spero di avere, di qui in poi, tante esperienze super soddisfacenti.
anche se purtroppo ne dubito, perché sono diventata un catorcio,
ma ne parleremo nell'eventuale blog.
Il mio rapporto col cibo, che minerva sottolineava in altro 3D, ad esempio,
ha sicuramente un ruolo.
Per quanto riguarda il mio ex....e' una brava persona con moooolti difetti eproblemi 
psicologici dovuti secondo me alla 'famiglia' in cui è vissuto.
una persona non adatta a me, incompatibile proprio, e in questo, nella mia scelta,
non posso che assumermi tutte le mie responsabilità.


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato a dire tutti, in effetti
> Io non mi sono mai fatta problemi a parlare di sesso qui dentro,


che poi...io sono pure piuttosto sconnessa....ma non per i motivi che pensa lui.....
bene, ma ora mi devo registrare con l'altro nick


----------



## Palladiano (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> che poi...io sono pure piuttosto sconnessa....ma non per i motivi che pensa lui.....
> bene, ma ora mi devo registrare con l'altro nick


In che senso sei un catorcio?


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> In che senso sei un catorcio?


horby è una persona assai complicata e cerebrale in ogni suo respiro . si vede catorcio esattamente come un'anoressica si vede grassa 



opinione di una psicologa da discount, ovviamente


----------



## Palladiano (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> horby è una persona assai complicata e cerebrale in ogni suo respiro . si vede catorcio esattamente come un'anoressica si vede grassa
> 
> 
> 
> opinione di una psicologa da discount, ovviamente


Ahhhh allora ha ragione JB
;-)


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> horby è una persona assai complicata e cerebrale in ogni suo respiro . si vede catorcio esattamente come un'anoressica si vede grassa
> 
> 
> 
> opinione di una psicologa da discount, ovviamente


Quoto
Infatti non la commento piú quando dice questa cosa avendo la stessa mia età


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Infatti non la commento piú quando dice questa cosa avendo la stessa mia età


farfalla, dipende da quanto ti sei curata.
io poco.....
e non sono comunque tipo da parrucchiere, estetista etc e a 44 fa la differenza.


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> horby è una persona assai complicata e cerebrale in ogni suo respiro . si vede catorcio esattamente come un'anoressica si vede grassa
> 
> 
> 
> opinione di una psicologa da discount, ovviamente


minerva....tu sei proprio minerva!


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ahhhh allora ha ragione JB
> ;-)


Lui ogni volta che non ci arriva dice che l'altro è' sconnesso, rincoglionito, da psichiatra.
il che poi, per la maggior parte di noi, e', in parte, anche vero.


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Infatti non la commento piú quando dice questa cosa avendo la stessa mia età



Inoltre e' pure una bella bella donna!


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Inoltre e' pure una bella bella donna!


si, sono bella dentro.
ma il lato oscuro c'è, eccome.
ti ho già detto che mi piaci ?


----------



## Palladiano (4 Novembre 2014)

Io ho ancora l'urlo di chiara nelle orecchie. 
Questo blog allora...?
Horby ci sei il 21 ? Devo verificare se sei un catorcio


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se non ho capito male il problema si riassume con "chimicamente". Premesso che non le piacciono quelli che durano troppo, *sapere che il trombatore dura tanto ed è così duro per il doping e non per lei non le piace. *(Però Horby, cazzo. Capire quello che vuoi dire è come trovare un filo logico ad una canzone di Tiziano Ferro).
> 
> Pure io ci rimasi male quando cacciarono Ben Johnson da Seul '88, comunque.


Se fosse così come darle torto, il rovescio della medaglia è una donna che viene a letto con te fingendo un orgasmo (tanto male che te ne accorgi ) :singleeye: uno può pure fregarsene volendo ma  non credo si potrebbe annoverare tra le scopate più indimenticabili


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, sono bella dentro.
> ma il lato oscuro c'è, eccome.
> ti ho già detto che mi piaci ?


:up:
Io ho visto che lo sei anche fuori, dentro sei sensibile e conta piu' di tutto.

Lati oscuri, se non fanno male agli altri,  non  contano.

Tu confondi la bellezza con l'apparire. 

Non conta andare dal parrucchiere o​gli tre giorni o dall'estetista.   Peggio ancora dal chirurgo.  

Pulizia, creme, capelli puliti ed un sorriso bastano ed avanzano. 

Le stesse attrici,  ritratte fuori dal set, sembrano altre persone.

Noi siamo naturali.  Mangia e goditi la vita.  Chiudi il resto in un baule.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ed è strano che a una donna piaccia farsi venire dentro, o addosso, o in bocca, sulle tette, sulla pancia, sul culo o dove le pare? Non ho capito


Nemmeno io ma non credo il discorso fosse partito da qui ma dal viagra e poi mi son persa un po' di post


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up:
> Io ho visto che lo sei anche fuori, dentro sei sensibile e conta piu' di tutto.
> 
> Lati oscuri, se non fanno male agli altri,  non  contano.
> ...


Ti posso assumere come sorella?


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ma non credo il discorso fosse partito da qui ma dal viagra e poi mi son persa un po' di post


intervenuto colui che spara nel mucchio.....


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Io ho ancora l'urlo di chiara nelle orecchie.
> Questo blog allora...?
> Horby ci sei il 21 ? Devo verificare se sei un catorcio


dipende.....
per quello, dallo per verificato.
ehhhhh mi devo registrare coll'altro nick....poi il confronto con Tebe....
troppo penalizzante.
speriamo negli interventi di chiara (finalmente).


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> intervenuto colui che spara nel mucchio.....


Ah sparare nel mucchio sarebbe pure facile ...un proiettile magari colpisce  pure un innocente random  Comunque ho letto tutto, bell'idea il blog di horny  Però dovrebbe essere open anche alle " confessioni " altrui se no sarebbe un confronto unidirezionale


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> dipende.....
> per quello, dallo per verificato.
> ehhhhh mi devo registrare coll'altro nick....poi il confronto con Tebe....
> troppo penalizzante.
> speriamo negli interventi di chiara (finalmente).


ma perché parli di confronto?
tu sei tu e sarà interessante leggere quello che vorrai scrivere....per noi e per te
secondo me


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché parli di confronto?
> tu sei tu e sarà interessante leggere quello che vorrai scrivere....per noi e per te
> secondo me


Per me Tebe rimane il massimo di questo forum, a prescindere,
e con la massima obiettività.
io.....lo sai, se non posso essere la migliore non competo! :carneval:
scherzo su me stessa eh....prima che arrivi pistola a salve....


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ti posso assumere come sorella?



Ok, la terza.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> è un termine che si usa nel porno


Veramente no. O non solo.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Lui ogni volta che non ci arriva dice che l'altro è' sconnesso, rincoglionito, da psichiatra.
> il che poi, per la maggior parte di noi, e', in parte, anche vero.


E mica stai bene tu. Non è che non ci arrivo io. Qua c'è chi ti chiama cerebrale ma è un eufemismo. Diciamo una cortesia. Ma io non sono realmente cortese. Anzi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> farfalla, dipende da quanto ti sei curata.
> io poco.....
> e non sono comunque tipo da parrucchiere, estetista etc e a 44 fa la differenza.


Senti horby ho almeno 10
Kg in più del peso forma anzi qualcuno in più eppure non mi definisco ne un cesso ne una cariatide. E ti diró di più. Ho avuto molte più occasioni dopo i 40 che prima e di molto anche.
Quindi che tu ti ci senti è sicuramente una cosa tua sull'esserlo direi proprio di no


disincantata ha detto:


> :up:
> Io ho visto che lo sei anche fuori, dentro sei sensibile e conta piu' di tutto.
> 
> Lati oscuri, se non fanno male agli altri,  non  contano.
> ...


Quoto anche senza averla vista


----------



## Spider (4 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E mica stai bene tu. Non è che non ci arrivo io. Qua c'è chi ti chiama cerebrale ma è un eufemismo. Diciamo una cortesia. Ma io non sono realmente cortese. Anzi.


dai, che stavolta te lo ha messo nel culo.
grande.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dai, che stavolta te lo ha messo nel culo.
> grande.


Ma sta roba lei non la fa (e manco io). Quello è Fata Ignorante. Stai più attento.


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senti horby ho almeno 10
> Kg in più del peso forma anzi qualcuno in più eppure non mi definisco ne un cesso ne una cariatide. E ti diró di più. Ho avuto molte più occasioni dopo i 40 che prima e di molto anche.
> Quindi che tu ti ci senti è sicuramente una cosa tua sull'esserlo direi proprio di no
> 
> ...


a ma certo.
io pure prima...per il grasso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ora magra e vecchia, poi la storia col ragazzino...
psicologicamente ti ammazza...se sei come me
(matraini....ti prego....risparmiami ).


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente no. O non solo.


si, caro, lo sappiamo ma....il dono della sintesi.......


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> a ma certo.
> io pure prima...per il grasso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ora *magra e vecchia, *poi la storia col ragazzino...
> psicologicamente ti ammazza...se sei come me
> (matraini....ti prego....risparmiami ).


e un po' scema ce lo vogliamo mettere ?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> a ma certo.
> io pure prima...per il grasso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ora magra e vecchia, poi la storia col ragazzino...
> psicologicamente ti ammazza...se sei come me
> (matraini....ti prego....risparmiami ).


Va bé inutile...
Resta convinta
Mi  fai rabbia seriamente ma credo sia una cosa più forte di te


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bé inutile...
> Resta convinta
> Mi  fai rabbia seriamente ma credo sia una cosa più forte di te


dalla foto sembra una pin up


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dalla foto sembra una pin up


Io le foto non le ho viste ma vecchia a 44 anni non si può leggere


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io le foto non le ho viste ma vecchia a 44 anni non si può leggere


Ma sì dai! Per molte donne, non dico tutte per non azzardare, il sentirsi belle dipende da tante cose.
Ci si può sentire una schifezza a 25 perché dopo la gravidanza ti sono rimasti 5 kg e sentirti strafiga a 50 perché sei serena, appagata e ti senti amata.
Andiamo anche a giornate. Un giorno ti vedi mostruosa, poi cambi tagli di capelli, vestito e ti vedi benissimo.


----------



## Spider (4 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sta roba lei non la fa (e manco io). Quello è Fata Ignorante. Stai più attento.


veramente fa di peggio o meglio,
 punti di vista.
resta che hai d'imparare...


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e un po' scema ce lo vogliamo mettere ?


non riesco a mandarti messaggi privati


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io le foto non le ho viste ma vecchia a 44 anni non si può leggere


farfie,
guarda che io sono peeeeegggggio di clementine.......poi
c'ho il ragazzino......


----------



## Spider (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> farfie,
> guarda che io sono peeeeegggggio di clementine.......poi
> c'ho il ragazzino......


Clem, è stupenda.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> farfie,
> guarda che io sono peeeeegggggio di clementine.......poi
> c'ho il ragazzino......


Il fatto del ragazzino dovrebbe darti conferme non l'opposto. Altrimenti perchè il ragazzino starebbe con te?


----------



## Spider (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto del ragazzino dovrebbe darti conferme non l'opposto. Altrimenti perchè il ragazzino starebbe con te?


soldi????


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> farfie,
> guarda che io sono peeeeegggggio di clementine.......poi
> c'ho il ragazzino......


Ho notato che sei peggio di lei.
Quindi se cazzio lei una volta al giorno a te almeno due


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto del ragazzino dovrebbe darti conferme non l'opposto. Altrimenti perchè il ragazzino starebbe con te?


lui dice che gli faccio sesssssssssssssssssssso 
.....e lui a me...........................


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Clem, è stupenda.


non ho dubbi!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Clem, è stupenda.


Confermo. Da prendere a calci ogni due per tre ma stupenda. Adesso è diventata bravissima mi chiama per farsi cazziare. Mi risparmia anche le telefonate 


Spider ha detto:


> soldi????


Ma non diciamo minchiate dai


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> lui dice che gli faccio sesssssssssssssssssssso
> .....e lui a me...........................


Per essere una vecchia non c'é male
A testate ti prendo


----------



## Spider (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> lui dice che gli faccio sesssssssssssssssssssso
> .....e lui a me...........................


ma sei la stessa Horby,
 che ho letto stamattina????
qualcuno mi potrebbe illuminare se c'è un utente *Horby* e un utente *Horny?
grazie.
infinite scuse.*


----------



## Spider (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Confermo. Da prendere a calci ogni due per tre ma stupenda. Adesso è diventata bravissima mi chiama per farsi cazziare. Mi risparmia anche le telefonate





dagli un bacio caloroso e forte e appiccicoso, da parte mia.
lo fai per me???


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Confermo. Da prendere a calci ogni due per tre ma stupenda. Adesso è diventata bravissima mi chiama per farsi cazziare. Mi risparmia anche le telefonate





Spider ha detto:


> dagli un bacio caloroso e forte e appiccicoso, da parte mia.
> lo fai per me???


Dopo averla presa a calci, si


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> soldi????



cioè io gli darei soldi????
fuori strada.


----------



## Spider (4 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo averla presa a calci, si


piccola, perchè???'
a Clem, gli fa male stare qui sopra.
fa bene  a staccarsi, è come se dovesse disintossicarsi.

Io la vorrei felice, questo si.


----------



## Spider (4 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> cioè io gli darei soldi????
> fuori strada.


ma... scherzavo.
se è vero quello che hai accennato..gli dai molto di più!!!
però alla storia del sesso non ci credo molto,
 perdonami.
da come hai messo tutta la faccenda, non ti vedo certo una Messalina!!
direi di più che il sesso ti annoia molto, o forse ti ha annoiato parecchio..certo
 non ti ha risolto.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> piccola, perchè???'
> a Clem, gli fa male stare qui sopra.
> fa bene  a staccarsi, è come se dovesse disintossicarsi.
> 
> Io la vorrei felice, questo si.


Perchè vediamo le cose in modo diverso e purtroppo per lei quasi sempre ho ragione io


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se fosse così come darle torto, il rovescio della medaglia è *una donna che viene a letto con te fingendo un orgasmo (tanto male che te ne accorgi )* :singleeye: uno può pure fregarsene volendo ma  non credo si potrebbe annoverare tra le scopate più indimenticabili


Il luogo comune per cui è difficile accorgersi di una donna che finge un orgasmo non lo condivido molto.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il luogo comune per cui è difficile accorgersi di una donna che finge un orgasmo non lo condivido molto.



Ciao

difficile, non significa impossibile. Ma intanto accade ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il luogo comune per cui è difficile accorgersi di una donna che finge un orgasmo non lo condivido molto.


Però è vero.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però è vero.



Si. E dietro a questa verità c'è che l'uomo si misura a ciò.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Si. E dietro a questa verità c'è che l'uomo si misura a ciò.


Sembra scritta da Ultimo sta cosa.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembra scritta da Ultimo sta cosa.



:rotfl: ... si va be.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il luogo comune per cui è difficile accorgersi di una donna che finge un orgasmo non lo condivido molto.


Ma si capita.. Diciamo che la donna può camuffare più facilmente di un uomo


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

non è un luogo comune, è un fatto più che acclarato





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il luogo comune per cui è difficile accorgersi di una donna che finge un orgasmo non lo condivido molto.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma si capita.. Diciamo che la donna può camuffare più facilmente di un uomo



Ciao

l'uomo come può camuffare?
A me sembra un momento dove è più nudo che mai ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'uomo come può camuffare?
> A me sembra un momento dove è più nudo che mai ...
> ...


Boh magari dico una cosa che vale solo per me ma non sempre l'orgasmo dell'uomo coincide con l'ejaculazione.
Nel senso che quando ad es ti consoli da solo non è che provi un vero orgasmo. Sei venuto e hai provato piacere ma non orgasmo
Spero di essermi spiegato


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Boh magari dico una cosa che vale solo per me ma non sempre l'orgasmo dell'uomo coincide con l'ejaculazione.
> Nel senso che quando ad es ti consoli da solo non è che provi un vero orgasmo. Sei venuto e hai provato piacere ma non orgasmo
> Spero di essermi spiegato



Ciao

si, ti sei spiegato. 
Per me è zona che non conosco, lo ammetto. 
Ho avuto la fortuna (diciamo così), che mi sono unita a uomini molto sinceri e aperti a riguardo ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, ti sei spiegato.
> Per me è zona che non conosco, lo ammetto.
> ...


Bene.  Ma attenzione io non volevo dare a intendere che fingiamo. Solo dare una spiegazione diciamo così : tecnica


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Boh magari dico una cosa che vale solo per me ma non sempre l'orgasmo dell'uomo coincide con l'ejaculazione.
> Nel senso che quando ad es ti consoli da solo non è che provi un vero orgasmo. Sei venuto e hai provato piacere ma non orgasmo
> Spero di essermi spiegato


Scusa?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Boh magari dico una cosa che vale solo per me ma non sempre l'orgasmo dell'uomo coincide con l'ejaculazione.
> Nel senso che quando ad es ti consoli da solo non è che provi un vero orgasmo. Sei venuto e hai provato piacere ma non orgasmo
> *Spero di essermi spiegato*


No


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Oh, io una volta l'ho detto che eiaculazione e orgasmo sono due cose distinte...
Il fatto che coincidano nel 98% dei casi è irrilevante...


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh, io una volta l'ho detto che eiaculazione e orgasmo sono due cose distinte...
> Il fatto che coincidano nel 98% dei casi è irrilevante...


Ecco bastava il termine coincidere e mi sarei spiegato meglio. Grz nicka

Ps JB tuba l'orgasmo è soggettivo mica uguale x tutti


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ecco bastava il termine coincidere e mi sarei spiegato meglio. Grz nicka
> 
> Ps JB tuba l'orgasmo è soggettivo mica uguale x tutti


Certo, ma vorrei capire come fai a venire senza eiaculazione.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ecco bastava il termine coincidere e mi sarei spiegato meglio. Grz nicka
> 
> Ps JB tuba l'orgasmo è soggettivo mica uguale x tutti


Più che altro confutavo l'affermazione che dice che quello alla fine di una sega non è un orgasmo, di qualunque tipo esso sia.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Bene.  Ma attenzione io non volevo dare a intendere che fingiamo. Solo dare una spiegazione diciamo così : tecnica



Ciao

si, l'avevo capito. E con la spiegazione di Nicka, ogni spiegazione è superflua. 
E bene si, ho avuto veramente fortuna ... nessun gioco e nessun teatrino ... 
Ci siamo comunicato, ciò che "veramente" porta ai picchi ... 


sienne


----------



## ologramma (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo, ma vorrei capire come fai a venire senza eiaculazione.


Se lo fai tante volte all'ultimo la eiaculazione è quasi assente , specie ad un certa età
Meditate gente meditate


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo, ma vorrei capire come fai a venire senza eiaculazione.


No no vieni quando ejaculi ma (dico io) non SEMPRE quando ejaculi provi l'orgasmo

Cioè io per venire intendevo ejaculare non provare orgasmo
Ecco


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Se lo fai tante volte all'ultimo la eiaculazione è quasi assente , specie ad un certa età
> Meditate gente meditate


Quello però è un altro discorso.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> No no vieni quando ejaculi ma (dico io) non SEMPRE quando ejaculi provi l'orgasmo
> 
> Cioè io per venire intendevo ejaculare non provare orgasmo
> Ecco


Cioè, a volte eiaculi senza venire?


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che altro confutavo l'affermazione che dice che quello alla fine di una sega non è un orgasmo, di qualunque tipo esso sia.


Non so ti confesso che non tutte le mie (numerose) seghe determinavano orgasmo. Forse perché fatte più volte in un giorno


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, a volte eiaculi senza venire?


Se x venire intendi orgasmo si a volte senza.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Se x venire intendi orgasmo si a volte senza.


Orgasmo, sì. Cioè aspetta: un orgasmo può essere di varie intensità, però sempre di orgasmo si parla, se c'è eiaculazione.


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Orgasmo, sì. Cioè aspetta: un orgasmo può essere di varie intensità, però sempre di orgasmo si parla, se c'è eiaculazione.


Si in effetti può essere che si tratti di intensità come dici tu. Io per orgasmo intendo che ti tremano le gambe e tireresti l'urlo di cui ci ha fatto pertecipi chiara. Ecco quello alla terza pippa non mi viene


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Orgasmo, sì. Cioè aspetta: un orgasmo può essere di varie intensità, però sempre di orgasmo si parla, se c'è eiaculazione.


In realtà sono due momenti ben distinti. 
L'orgasmo è un piacere che può essere più o meno intenso. L'eiaculazione è solo ed esclusivamente la parte meccanica...che poi puoi eiaculare anche con una stimolazione prostatica dal medico, che non è esattamente una situazione di piacere...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In realtà sono due momenti ben distinti.
> L'orgasmo è un piacere che può essere più o meno intenso. L'eiaculazione è solo ed esclusivamente la parte meccanica...che poi puoi eiaculare anche con una stimolazione prostatica dal medico, che non è esattamente una situazione di piacere...


Nicka, Madonna buona eva, mi pari il sessuologo della mutua che s'è fatta da sè a furia di youporn, internet e come cazzo si chiamano quei manga porno. Hentai? Boh, vabbè. E' chiaro che sono momenti distinti ma di media un uomo quando ha un orgasmo eiacula. Di quello si parlava. Poi se a uno capita pure mentre gli controllano la prostata è un altro discorso.


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nicka, Madonna buona eva, mi pari il sessuologo della mutua che s'è fatta da sè a furia di youporn, internet e come cazzo si chiamano quei manga porno. Hentai? Boh, vabbè. E' chiaro che sono momenti distinti ma di media un uomo quando ha un orgasmo eiacula. Di quello si parlava. Poi se a uno capita pure mentre gli controllano la prostata è un altro discorso.


Ma io ho solo detto che coincidono nel 98% delle volte...e che si può provare un orgasmo senza eiaculare e viceversa.
Non mi pare di aver detto niente di che.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io ho solo detto che coincidono nel 98% delle volte...e che si può provare un orgasmo senza eiaculare e viceversa.
> Non mi pare di aver detto niente di che.


Orgasmo senza eiaculazione no. Eiaculazione senza piacere può essere, prendendo per buono quello che scrivi sulla prostata (a me non è mai capitato e manco so di gente a cui è capitato. Ma magari sono solo io. Poi il mondo è grande) sì, tenendo anche presenti le polluzioni notturne negli adolesenti che però, anche se è vero che avvengono senza stimolazione manuale ed in fase di sonno, sono comunque frutto di ormoni impazziti e tendenzialmente piacevoli (se almeno uno le ricordasse).


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

eiaculare è proprio brutta come parola


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

ho capito, che non capisco un tubo ... e va bene così.
Da donna posso dire che, il fremito del corpo come orgasmo 
non deve per forza coincidere con il piacere ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Orgasmo senza eiaculazione no. Eiaculazione senza piacere può essere, prendendo per buono quello che scrivi sulla prostata (a me non è mai capitato e manco so di gente a cui è capitato. Ma magari sono solo io. Poi il mondo è grande) sì, tenendo anche presenti le polluzioni notturne negli adolesenti che però, anche se è vero che avvengono senza stimolazione manuale ed in fase di sonno, sono comunque frutto di ormoni impazziti e tendenzialmente piacevoli (se almeno uno le ricordasse).


Vabbè, ma se la prendiamo a 360 gradi ci possono essere anche dei disturbi per cui le cose non coincidono.
Quello che volevo dire è semplicemente che possono capitare entrambe le situazioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma se la prendiamo a 360 gradi ci possono essere anche dei disturbi per cui le cose non coincidono.
> Quello che volevo dire è semplicemente che possono capitare entrambe le situazioni.



hai fatto benissimo a specificare


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma se la prendiamo a 360 gradi ci possono essere anche dei disturbi per cui le cose non coincidono.
> Quello che volevo dire è semplicemente che possono capitare entrambe le situazioni.


Non era a 360 qui. Al massimo 90 o tutt'al più 180.


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai fatto benissimo a specificare


Bè ci sono tantissime variabili e tantissime situazioni...


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

pare che l'etimologia sia da lanciare.
spetta che ti eiaculo la palla


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pare che l'etimologia sia da lanciare.
> spetta che ti eiaculo la palla


Fortuna che hai usato il singolare!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fortuna che hai usato il singolare!



 :rotfl:ex iacto? lanciare fuori?


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fortuna che hai usato il singolare!


eiaculiamo un sondaggio?


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pare che l'etimologia sia da lanciare.
> spetta che ti eiaculo la palla


Lanciare fuori, lontano (ex + iacere)
Indica il lato meccanico
Orgasmo (da orgao) indica l'essere agitato , concitato 
Edit pare che anche etimologicamente sono distinti


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eiaculiamo un sondaggio?


Vai!!


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Orgasmo senza eiaculazione no. Eiaculazione senza piacere può essere,


Era quel che intendevo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Lanciare fuori, lontano (ex + iacere)
> Indica il lato meccanico
> Orgasmo (da orgao) indica l'essere agitato , concitato
> Edit pare che anche etimologicamente sono distinti



dopo il sommelier e il banchiere, il musicista e lo scrittore ci abbiamo pure il prof di latino, anvedi


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vai!!


non me la sento


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non me la sento



è un forum culturale, misuratevi nel lancio


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non me la sento


Ti senti _venire_ meno?!


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eiaculiamo un sondaggio?


Seee tutte chiacchiere. Aspetto ancora il blog di horby


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dopo il sommelier e il banchiere, il musicista e lo scrittore ci abbiamo pure il prof di latino, anvedi


Di latino e greco!


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dopo il sommelier e il banchiere, il musicista e lo scrittore ci abbiamo pure il prof di latino, anvedi


Orgao però è greco


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di latino e greco!


Preceduto di un soffio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Orgao però è *greco*



un mio grande rimpianto


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Seee *tutte chiacchiere*. Aspetto ancora il blog di horby


 io neanche quelle, a dire il vero


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> un mio grande rimpianto


Puoi sempre rimediare!


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Puoi sempre rimediare!


Pensate sempre a quello.detto da me...!!!


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Pensate sempre a quello.detto da me...!!!


Ah io al greco ci penso spesso, con quello che mi ha fatto dannare!!! 
No, non è vero...mi ha fatta dannare più il latino in realtà...


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah io al greco ci penso spesso, con quello che mi ha fatto dannare!!!
> No, non è vero...mi ha fatta dannare più il latino in realtà...


Il latino è più difficile del greco.
Se ci sente erato...


----------



## Horny (5 Novembre 2014)

allora, tutto a posto?
stò aspettando di cambiare nick in Horny!


----------



## Eratò (5 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Il latino è più difficile del greco.
> Se ci sente erato...


Μην αστειευομαστε τωρα!


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Il latino è più difficile del greco.
> Se ci sente erato...


Veramente? Ecco il greco è uno dei miei grandi rimpianti... Ma chi ce l'ha il tempo? Ehhhh..


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2014)

Consentio toto animo cum Palladiani sententia: potest ejaculactio sine orgasmo evenire, orgasmum sine ejaculactione numquam, si modo tantricas fabulas negelgere volumus...


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Veramente? Ecco il greco è uno dei miei grandi rimpianti... Ma che ce l'ha il tempo? Ehhhh..


Io ho trovato più difficile il latino, ma credo ci sia una motivazione.
Il greco era qualcosa in cui ero completamente vergine, il latino ti dà l'illusione di essere simile all'italiano, per cui spesso mi lasciavo trasportare e traducevo in maniera libera interpretando piuttosto che seguendo metodicamente il testo come invece facevo in greco.
E infatti in greco avevo voti superiori.

Una cosa di cui sono però molto contenta è lo studio che ho fatto sulla grammatica di entrambe le lingue. Paradossalmente ho imparato l'italiano grazie a loro. In quarta ginnasio partivo da una insufficienza in italiano.
La prima verifica di greco ho preso un 2, latino un 4.
Un dramma totale!


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Consentio toto animo cum Palladiani sententia: potest ejaculactio sine orgasmo evenire, orgasmum sine ejaculactione numquam, si modo tantricas fabulas negelgere volumus...


Smack!!!
Fabula tantrica mi è piaciuta


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho trovato più difficile il latino, ma credo ci sia una motivazione.
> Il greco era qualcosa in cui ero completamente vergine, il latino ti dà l'illusione di essere simile all'italiano, per cui spesso mi lasciavo trasportare e traducevo in maniera libera interpretando piuttosto che seguendo metodicamente il testo come invece facevo in greco.
> E infatti in greco avevo voti superiori.
> 
> ...


Io ero secchione tranne in matematica.
Un talento buttato


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho trovato più difficile il latino, ma credo ci sia una motivazione.
> Il greco era qualcosa in cui ero completamente vergine, il latino ti dà l'illusione di essere simile all'italiano, per cui spesso mi lasciavo trasportare e traducevo in maniera libera interpretando piuttosto che seguendo metodicamente il testo come invece facevo in greco.
> E infatti in greco avevo voti superiori.
> 
> ...


Io ho avuto la stessa sensazione con lo studio dello spagnolo... in rapporto al tedesco e all'inglese ti dà le stesse illusioni che dici tu per il latino...
E come il latino è una lingua difficilissima, sotto tutti i punti di vista (grammaticale, lessicale...)
Col tedesco e l'inglese invece tutto liscio come l'olio, sin da subito


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Io ero secchione tranne in matematica.
> Un talento buttato



Non si e' mai buttati se si e' talenti!


----------



## Palladiano (7 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non si e' mai buttati se si e' talenti!


È quando non metti a costrutto il tuo talento che lo hai buttato. Un talento inespresso  è un talento inutile e quindi buttato.


----------



## disincantata (8 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> È quando non metti a costrutto il tuo talento che lo hai buttato. Un talento inespresso  è un talento inutile e quindi buttato.



Per me no, quello che sei e sai serve a te.


----------



## Palladiano (9 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me no, quello che sei e sai serve a te.


Si lo penso anche io. Ma non chi mi sta intorno che pensa come ho riassunto sopra


----------

